# Powered by Gentoo

## Zwierzak

Czy idzie gdzieś dostać na świecie nalepkę na komputer? Ubuntu ma taką ofertę za darmo, a z chęcią bym odkleił z laptopa naklejkę Powered by Windows XP/Designed for Windows Vista.

----------

## SlashBeast

Chyba raczej będziesz musiał pobrać stosowny obrazek z sieci i sam wykonać z tego nalepke. Sam bym chętnie kupił...

----------

## cinek810

http://www.cafepress.com/officialgentoo/618147

----------

## quosek

mysle ze jezeli dobrze bys zagadal i mial paru chetnych to: http://403forbidden.pl/ by Ci sprzedal takie nalepki

ps. gdzie mozna dostac te nalepki ubuntu ? nakleilbym sobie kolo windowsowej (jezeli nie ma naklejek gentoo)

----------

## Kajan

Przydło by się coś takiego:

http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/56179-1.png

http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/49473-1.png

lub nawet

http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/44994-1.png

Fajnie to widać:

http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/40185-3.jpg

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Najwięcej w swojej ofercie to oni maja stringów.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

A ja sobie nalepkę wydrukowałem. Wygląda bardzo fajnie. Duża nalepka "Powered By Gentoo"

----------

## Yatmai

Panocki a to: http://allegro.pl/item241198573_naklejka_tux_linux_za_jedyne_1_99_przesylka_2_pln.html ??

Ja już od dłuższego czasu mam Pingwinki naklejone na pancerzach  :Wink: 

----------

## cla

Od jakiegoś czasu zabieram się za stworzenie takiej naklejki i rozmowy z Fundacją, aby coś takiego zasponsorowali. Jak na razie mam pełne ręce roboty w innych projektach. Dobrą opcją było by również dołączenie ich do każdej wysyłanej płyty CD ze sklepiku Gentoo, a przynajmniej udostępnienie tego w formie jakiegoś wektorowego obrazka.

----------

## manwe_

To logo http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/49473-1.png w rozmiarach naklejanych na notebooki [gdzieś ~15x24mm]... ah  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

dowiedzialem sie, ze .... bedzie duuuuuuuuuuzy problem by dostac naklejke z logiem gentoo, bo ... gentoo udziela licencji na uzywanie loga (na dodatek jest to platna licencja), wiec zaden sklepik, ktory chce byc zgodny z prawem nie bedzie jej sprzedawal

podobno podobny problem jest z logiem ubuntu (od kwietnia)

szkoda..... juz widzialem naklejeczke na lapku

----------

## canis_lupus

To nie fajnie. Może by tak podnieść larum na tym forum (ogólnym) i coś by się dało wskórać?

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprzedawać nie, ale jak sobie sam wydrukuję i nalepię na laptopa to nielegalnei kozystam z loga Gentoo i jest wałek?

----------

## cla

 *quosek wrote:*   

> dowiedzialem sie, ze .... bedzie duuuuuuuuuuzy problem by dostac naklejke z logiem gentoo, bo ... gentoo udziela licencji na uzywanie loga (na dodatek jest to platna licencja), wiec zaden sklepik, ktory chce byc zgodny z prawem nie bedzie jej sprzedawal
> 
> podobno podobny problem jest z logiem ubuntu (od kwietnia)
> 
> szkoda..... juz widzialem naklejeczke na lapku

 

Mówiąc o sklepiku myślałem o Gentoo Store. Byłby to po prostu kolejny gadżet dostępny dla użytkowników.  Licencja na logo, owszem jest. Ale chodzi tu o zakaz wykorzystywania loga w celach komercyjnych. To znaczy, że nie możesz loga drukować na naklejkach i _sprzedawać_ ich  :Smile: .

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale mogę je naklejać na firmowy komputer, który oczywiście jest wykorzystywany w celach komercyjnych?

----------

## Belliash

A moze ktos z forumowiczow podjalby sie takiej akcji?

Zrobic ankiete, wybrac znaczek.

Ustalic kwote. Osoby przeleja dana kwote na wskazane konto, na priva sla adres i potwierdzenie zaplaty.

Na 1 stronie A4 zmiesci sie "kilka" znaczkow, poroscinac,do kopert i na poczte xD

Ja wydrukowalem jedno na zwyklej kartce i wyglada niezle, z tym ze kolory mam wyblakle i nieco takie inne, bo mi drukarka szwankuje.

W sumie sam moglbym sie zajac taka akcja, tylko musialbym pierw kupic drukarke.

Co o tym sadzicie?

Jesli nie bedzie chetnych to moze w pazdzierniku powrocimy do tego?

Zamierzam kupic nowa drukareczke, wiec ewentualnie moze moglbym to podrukowac i porozsylac?

WYdrukowalem uzywajac OOo. Szerokosc taka sama jaka mam od XP na lapku naklajena, co do wysokosci, to znaczek gentoo jest ciutke "wyzszy"...

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja zrobiłem sobie to jako etykiety w OO. wydrukowałem na etykietkach i potem nakleiłem na to przezroczystą folię samoprzylepną. Wygląda prawie profesjonalnie.

----------

## lazy_bum

Jakby coś się tutaj ruszyło (sam bym mógł kilka takich nakleić), to mój kumpel pracuje w drukarni, mógłbym go podpytać ile takie coś by kosztowało (zapewne im więcej, tym taniej).

I wtedy nie będzie to jakiś druk z domowej plujki (bez obrazy dla domowych plujek ;-), ale profesjonalny wydruk.

----------

## Belliash

Jakbym mial sprawna drukarke to moglbym nawet z jakscia Photo wydrukowac  :Wink: 

A zdjecia drukwalem, fajnie wychodzily... do czasu  :Razz: 

Teraz to bym musial glowice kupic a to si nie oplaca... Canon chce ~400zl za nia ;/

To za te kwote moge se kupic cala nowiutka drukareczke xD

----------

## Zwierzak

Wiecie, tylko nie chodzi mi o wydrukowanie naklejki i przyklejenie jej do laptopa, bo to dla mnie sensu nie ma. Klawiatura jest intensywnie użytkowana i taka naklejka powinna być poto-odporna. Dlatego odpada drukowanie na plujce na papierze samoprzylepnym dostępnym w sklepie. Na dzień dzisiejszy odklejają się mi wszystkie naklejki oprócz nVidia i ATI, więc naklejanie taśmy samoprzylepnej raczej nic nie da. A komputer nie jest bardzo stary, ma zaledwie rok. Może na stacjonarnych takie coś się sprawdzi, ale nie na laptopach, którymi jest łatwiej się pochawalić.

Można by się podpytać 403forbidden.pl jak są wykonywane ich naklejki na komputery. Wyglądają całkiem porządnie (na zdjęciach).

Ogólnie można by zorganizować taką całą akcję, lecz ja na razie na to nie mam czasu. Jak ktoś chce zacząć to z chęcią go wesprę (chociaż by duchowo, wysyłając trochę spamu od czasu do czasu).

----------

## sebas86

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Można by się podpytać 403forbidden.pl jak są wykonywane ich naklejki na komputery. Wyglądają całkiem porządnie (na zdjęciach).

 

A wysyłał ktoś już zapytanie do nich? Zmiana samego logo typu nie powinna być trudna, tylko czy się klient na to znajdzie. Gdyby było dostępne ładne niebieskie logo Gentoo z chęcią bym wziął, i trochę tutaj zazdroszczę pld-owcom mają naprawdę niezłe te naklejki.  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Można by się podpytać 403forbidden.pl jak są wykonywane ich naklejki na komputery. Wyglądają całkiem porządnie (na zdjęciach).

 

Ale one są wypukłe i na notebookach z niewielkim prześwitem mogą powstawać odciski na matrycy [tak jak w starych dell'ach od klawiatury]. Najlepsze rozwiązanie to takie srebrne a'la folie/cokolwiektojest przyklejane na nowe, np. http://allegro.pl/item231087300_naklejki_na_obudowy_pc_i_laptopy_amd_turion_64x2.html .

----------

## BeteNoire

Wypukłe nakleja się z wierzchu lapka, żeby cały świat widział, iż używasz Linuksa, nawet gdy pokrywa jest zamknięta  :Razz: 

----------

## quosek

cos koledzy nie czytaja  :Wink: 

ja pytalem w 403forbidden.pl i od nich dostalem info o problemie z legalna sprzedaza naklejek z logiem Gentoo (oraz Ubuntu - naklejki z Ubuntu zalegaja im w magazynie - wydrukowali, a w kwietniu ubuntu zmienilo licencje)

----------

## ch4os

Naklejki takie a'la turion tez super odporne nie sa... po 2 miesiacach na krawedziach widac ubytki, nie tyle co farby ale jakiejs warstwy ochronnej. A co do naklejki gentoowej to jestem za, nawet mocno zaa;) [10sztuk z miejsca biore jezeli ktos to pro zrobi] zwlaszcza gdy mialby to byc ten ostatni projekt, z drukarniami to jest problem bo przy takiej naklejce to sie rozmowa zaczyna od tysiaca sztuk :/ juz probowalem jakas mini serie zrobic, ale co ja zrobie z tysiacem sztuk, a przedewszystkim skad na to kasa.

----------

## Poe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-172490-highlight-koszulki.html - poczytajcie, a dowiecie się, ze juz wczesniej byly proby zrobienia gadzetów z Gentoo po przystępnej cenie, ale wlasnie ze względu na licencję wszystko padło.

----------

## manwe_

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> Naklejki takie a'la turion tez super odporne nie sa...

 

Ja po półtora roku ze oryginalną 'nvidia' nie mam problemu, ale i tak bierze się w takiej sytuacji z 20, kilka rozdaje znajomym, a resztę trzyma dla siebie na zapas  :Wink: 

Nie znam się zbytnio na technikach drukowania, ale tutaj -> http://www.drukuj.net/naklejki.php oferują druk cyfrowy na folii - to chyba to o co chodzi (sitodruk odpada bo nie można wykonać gradientu w logo). Jeżeli dobrze policzyłem to wychodzą jakieś śmieszne kwoty za 1000 naklejek na 5 arkuszach ( < 50 zł ).

----------

## Zwierzak

Przydało by się spisać zamuwienia i choć może oficjalnie nie udostępniać to razem się zebrać i wydrukować to masowo. Czego oczy fundacji Gentoo nie widzą to się przykleji na laptopie.

Osobiście bym wziął ze 20 sztuk.

----------

## canis_lupus

Gradient Gentoo spokojnie wygląda nawet w 5 kolorach. Ale 5 kolorowe sito jest drogie.

W tej drukarni mi wyszło 1000 sztuk za 35zł. Druk kolorowy na folii. Wymiary dałem 20x20. 2000szt. wychodzi za 55zł.

----------

## manwe_

Tam jest o wykorzystaniu komercyjnym, ktoś może ma znajomego, który przymknąłby oko na wydrukowanie tego, a my [docelowi przyklejacze] na tym nie zarabiamy. Już nie ma się co strzelać z tego.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ale jak wydrukujemy dla siebie (złożymy zamówienie na druk dla siebie)to nie jest to wykorzystanie komercyjne.

----------

## manwe_

Znalazłem taki cennik : http://www.druk-reklama.com/samoprzylepne.php . Naklejka powiedzmy niech będzie z zaokrąglonymi rogami http://photos03.allegro.pl/photos/oryginal/230/28/06/230280666 [18 x 25mm]. Wg strony odstęp wynosi 5mm, czyli na A4 zmieszczą się pi*drzwi 64 [zależy od marginesów]. 10 szt [640 naklejek] kosztuje na folii 150 zł, czyli ~24gr per logo + koszty cięcia, ale ich nie sprecyzowali. Nie wiem tylko jak z jakością takiego wydruku, czy ten "cyfrowy" to to czego szukamy.

----------

## Zwierzak

Komercyjny użytek nie będzie również kiedy wszyscy się zbierzemy i nikt na tym nie będzie zarabiać (choć organizatorowi będzie można dać dobrowolne datki).

----------

## manwe_

No to prawnie się usprawiedliwiliśmy, projekt pasuje ten http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/49473-1.png , to teraz przydałby się jakiś zaufany fraj.... ochotnik  :Wink:  [moderator?]

----------

## Zwierzak

Przydał by się organizator z kontem, do którego wszyscy chętni podali by ilość sztuk, które ich interesują i przedstawili się mu po imieniu i nazwisku wraz z pełnym adresem (aby wykluczyć takie osoby, ja chciał bym, więc wydrukujcie i się jeszcze zastanowię).

Projekt jest najbardziej uniwersalny i chyba powinien każdemu pasować.

----------

## Poe

jak moderator, to nie ja  :Wink:  powód: nie mam konta :] ale przy ogolnej organizacji chętnie pomogę.

----------

## manwe_

Konto w mbanku mam, ale przez najbliższe 2~3 tygodnie nie będę miał czasu latać po drukarniach - sesja, w końcu trzeba ten IV rok zacząć zamykać  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Też jestem z krakowa, mam konto - ale brak czasu (sesja ... potem mogę się na to pisać, ale na razie nie ... i tak nie wiem, czy zdam :/ )

----------

## canis_lupus

Za taką cenę to bym wziął ze 20 sztuk...

Mam jeszcze propozycje: Może zrobić w 2 wymiarach? Jedne małe jak na lapka i jedne większe (np 40x70)? Takie większe logo ładnie by sie prezentowało na desktopie. P.S. Trzeba by doliczyć koszty przesyłki do odbiorcy. Tez jestem z Krakowa. Jakby zajmował się tym ktos z krakowa to mogę zaoferować swoją pomoc np. w pakowaniu do kopert i adresowaniu.

----------

## quosek

jak cos to ja tak z 3  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

Ja też bym sobie z 5 nalepek wziął  :Smile:  I też jestem z Krakowa, mogę wysłać kilka zapytań do drukarni w Krakowie i zobaczymy czy znajdę coś ciekawego.  Jak znajdę jakąś ciekawą ofertę to się jeszcze odezwę.

Ale chcę solidnie wykonane nalepki... Np. takie jak te 3D.

edit:

Wysłałem dwa zapytania do Krakowskich firm z prośbą o wycenę. Przeglądałem ich strony i nalepki, które tam prezentowali wydały mi się w miarę solidne (chodzi mi o wodoodporne nalepki 3D).

Napiszę jak dostanę jakieś odpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## ch4os

3D odpadaja, wiele osob bedzie chcialo ta nalepe na laptopa, a nie w kazdym po zamknieciu jest wystarczajacy odstep miedzy podkladka na nadgarstki a matryca. (u mnie sie od biedy zmiesci)

----------

## timor

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> 3D odpadaja, wiele osob bedzie chcialo ta nalepe na laptopa, a nie w kazdym po zamknieciu jest wystarczajacy odstep miedzy podkladka na nadgarstki a matryca. (u mnie sie od biedy zmiesci)

 Jedna z firm wykonuje też nadruki na foli metalowej złotej lub srebrnej. To zadowoliłoby laptopowców i powinno być odporne na wodę  :Wink: 

Na razie jeszcze nic mi nie odpowiedzieli ;/

----------

## Poe

takie metalowe bylyby wypaśne...

btw. teraz nie ma sensu odpowiadać "ja proszę 5" "ja 2" a "ja 100". to będzie sie juz ostatecznie przesylalo do osoby, ktora będzie zbierała zamówienia.

----------

## timor

Dokładnie. Tak będzie najwygodniej.

----------

## manwe_

Wkrótce nie będziemy mieli kontaktu [update forum], więc krótkie podsumowanie. Wygląda na to, ze Kraków wziął na siebie organizację. Chyba wyjdzie z tego większy zakup - najklejki 3d, na srebrnej folii i duże na przeźroczystej [bez białego tła w "kwadracie" czy z?]. Pominąłem coś? Timor, jeżeli będziesz wiedział coś od drukarki daj znać. Pojeździć [po sesji] gdzie trzeba, odebrać całość, etc. mogę - zero problemu. A wysyłkę podzieli się po ludziach. Najlepszy będzie chyba Inpost, twarda koperta za < 1.5 PLN.

----------

## Zwierzak

Osobiście proponuję ustalić też jakieś warunki odnośnie zamawianej ilości. Aby było łatwiej wydrukować to liczba zamawianych sztuk powinna być podzielna przez coś (np. przez 5). Chociaż jak toś chce tylko 3 sztuki to nie będę się wtrącał, ja osobiście wezmę więcej, aby mieć na przyszłość, bo nie wiadomo kiedy trafi się jeszcze taka okazja.

Odnośnie dostarczenia to polecam albo odbiór osobisty (skoro tyle osób jest w Krakowie, to mona by wysłać tylko do jednej osoby, a reszta by odebrała od niego) albo wysyłka pocztą jako alternatywę.

Duże i małe też dobry pomysł. Mógł bym małą nakleić wewnątrz, a większą na zewnątrz koło logo ASUS.

----------

## timor

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Osobiście proponuję ustalić też jakieś warunki odnośnie zamawianej ilości. Aby było łatwiej wydrukować to liczba zamawianych sztuk powinna być podzielna przez coś (np. przez 5). Chociaż jak toś chce tylko 3 sztuki to nie będę się wtrącał, ja osobiście wezmę więcej, aby mieć na przyszłość, bo nie wiadomo kiedy trafi się jeszcze taka okazja.
> 
> Odnośnie dostarczenia to polecam albo odbiór osobisty (skoro tyle osób jest w Krakowie, to mona by wysłać tylko do jednej osoby, a reszta by odebrała od niego) albo wysyłka pocztą jako alternatywę.
> 
> Duże i małe też dobry pomysł. Mógł bym małą nakleić wewnątrz, a większą na zewnątrz koło logo ASUS.

 

Im bardziej różnorodne nalepki zamówimy tym mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo, że cała sprawa dojdzie do skutku ;/ Bo przy trzech rodzajach nalepek ilość zamówienia wzrośnie 3 krotnie, a poniżej pewnej ilości żadna drukarnia nie wydrukuje.

----------

## manwe_

Nie wiem jak te drukarnie, których pytałeś, ale druk cyfrowy [niech się ktoś ustosunkuje do jakości i trwałości tego na folii] jest dopuszczalny nawet w małej ilości, czyli przynajmniej małe i duże można by zrobić. A wysyłkę jakąś trzeba tak czy inaczej zorganizować, bo nikt nie przejdzie pół kraju [chyba] po to.

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Nie wiem jak te drukarnie, których pytałeś, ale druk cyfrowy [niech się ktoś ustosunkuje do jakości i trwałości tego na folii] jest dopuszczalny nawet w małej ilości, czyli przynajmniej małe i duże można by zrobić. A wysyłkę jakąś trzeba tak czy inaczej zorganizować, bo nikt nie przejdzie pół kraju [chyba] po to.

 Wysyłka to nie jest duży problem. Osoby, które będą chciały dostać to pocztą dołożą jeszcze za znaczek i kopertę. Jak chodzi o druk cyfrowy to o ile mi wiadomo nie jest to zbyt odporne ;/

----------

## Zwierzak

@Timor ma rację. Najpierw powinniśmy się skupić nad czymś łatwym do realizacji, co będzie w miarę niedrogie.

Odnośnie transportu to dałem dwie realizację tego, które się nie wykluczają. Jak ktoś chce odebrać za darmo lokalnie, niech to zrobi. A ci którzy wolą dostać pocztą zapłacą po prostu za pokrycie przesłania tego.

----------

## manwe_

Skoro cyfrowy nietrwały to co nam zostaje? Offset jest możliwy dopiero od kilkuset arkuszy [co przekłada się na tysiące naklejek].

----------

## kurak

Widzę, że na razie zatrzymała się dyskusja.. jak coś się ruszy, to ja też chętnie pomogę.

----------

## timor

Witam.

Dostałem odpowiedzi z tych dwóch firm.

Jedna mi odpisała:

 *Quote:*   

> Plik powinien być przygotowany jako TIF skala 1:1 300dpi w CMYK-u.
> 
> Koszt naklejki 3d przy formacie 40mm x 27mm - nakład 200szt.
> 
> to cena 1,51zł.netto/1szt. + ewentualny koszt wysyłki 25zł.netto.

 

(link -> http://www.samart.pl/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=77)

Druga:

 *Quote:*   

> naklejka wysokości 4 cm - 1,24 zł netto za szt
> 
> naklejka wysokości  2 cm - 0,75 zł netto za szt
> 
> grubość naklejki ok 2-3 mm.

 

minimalna kwota zamówienia to 150zł.

(link -> http://arpidruk.com.pl/naklej.htm)

Obie firmy zbojkotowały moje pytanie czy drukują na folii aluminiowej. Przypuszczam, że więcej można by się dowiedzieć wybierając się do nich, bo mailami dużo nie załatwimy.

Pierwsza firma robiła dużo bardziej kolorowe naklejki, widać u nich na stronce kilka z gradientami i ładnie wyszły (prema, lech).

Druga raczej prostsze - dwu-trzy-kolorowe.

Pytanie, którą wybierzemy. Może ktoś mieszka gdzieś bliżej tych firm i mógłby się przejść i dopytać, szczególnie o druk na folii i grubszej folii aluminiowej samoprzylepnej (jakkolwiek się to fachowo nazywa ;D).

Czy ewentualnie znalazłby się ktoś kto by umiał tego png, przerobić na tiff'a według wskazań?

----------

## Zwierzak

Albo spytać się co najlepiej wytrzyma próbę potu. Bo może oni sami doradzą jakieś lepsze rozwiązanie na nasze laptopy.

----------

## timor

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Albo spytać się co najlepiej wytrzyma próbę potu. Bo może oni sami doradzą jakieś lepsze rozwiązanie na nasze laptopy.

 Mniej więcej takie pytanie zadałem, ale nie dostałem odpowiedzi. To było z 2 dni temu.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Albo spytać się co najlepiej wytrzyma próbę potu. Bo może oni sami doradzą jakieś lepsze rozwiązanie na nasze laptopy. Mniej więcej takie pytanie zadałem, ale nie dostałem odpowiedzi. To było z 2 dni temu.

 

Email mogą olewać, bo nie uważają tego za główną formę kontaktu z potencjalnym klientem. Łatwiej pewnie było by się dogadać telefonicznie.

----------

## manwe_

Do tej pierwszej z Wieliczki mam trochę dalej [Mistrzejowice], ale do drugiej na Beliny mogę się po weekendzie kopnąć, zostały mi już tylko jedno zaliczenie do napisania  :Wink:  Tylko czy jest sens, jeżeli w ofercie w ogóle nie przewidują więcej niż 4 kolorów  :Confused: 

update:

Przejrzałem dokładniej tę pierwsza ofertę - wygląda to rozsądnie, kto ma bliżej do Wieliczki ode mnie?  :Razz: 

update 2:

Zwektoryzowałem tego .png w Inkscape, żeby wyciągnąć ramkę, "Power By" napisałem na nowo, "G" wziąłem ze sporego .png znalezionego @google. Na koniec export do .png 300 x 300dpi [16.6 x 25mm] i przekonwerowanie w Gimp do .tiff. Chyba takie im spasuje  :Smile:  "G" ma trochę poszarpane krawędzie, ale nie umiem tego ładnie naprawić bez rozmywania całości, chociaż chyba i tak przy ponad 3 krotnym zmniejszeniu tego podczas drukowania [ 300 dpi : dpi monitora ] nie będzie tego widać.

http://www.plikus.pl/zobacz_plik-gentoo_logo-35641.html - w środku .svg, .png z "G" oraz wyexportowany i dwa tiff'y - z tłem i bez.

----------

## timor

Spróbuję się tym pobawić później, może uda się żeby G było ładniejsze  :Smile: 

----------

## cla

Panowie, 

 *Quote:*   

> I just wanted to take this time to remind everyone that *any* usage of
> 
> the Gentoo name or logo *must* adhere to the rules laid out in the
> 
> Gentoo Name and Logo Usage Guidelines, even for Gentoo developers and
> ...

 

Cytat Lidera projektu Public Relations.

----------

## timor

 *cla wrote:*   

> Panowie, 
> 
> ...
> 
> Cytat Lidera projektu Public Relations.

 My nie chcemy tego sprzedawać. Logo drukujemy każdy dla siebie, tylko większą grupą aby było taniej. Można będzie je dostać po kosztach druku i ewentualnie przesyłki.

----------

## adrin

hmm tak btw też chętnie bym sobie taką naklejkę kupił  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *adrin wrote:*   

> hmm tak btw też chętnie bym sobie taką naklejkę kupił 

 

ale nie 3D ...

----------

## timor

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *adrin wrote:*   hmm tak btw też chętnie bym sobie taką naklejkę kupił  
> 
> ale nie 3D ...

 Ale ciągle nie mamy odpowiedzi co do naklejek nie 3D. Trzeba się będzie przejść i jak coś się wyklaruje to wtedy wybierzemy.

Drukarnie nie są chętne do zajmowania się małymi nakładami. Ale gdybyśmy wzięli 100 takich i 100 takich to może by coś z tego było  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

I wciąż nikt nie zadeklarował się do mieszkania bliżej Wieliczki ode mnie  :Rolling Eyes:  [co by drukarkę odwiedzić]

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> I wciąż nikt nie zadeklarował się do mieszkania bliżej Wieliczki ode mnie  [co by drukarkę odwiedzić]

 Dla mnie to jest w każdym wypadku na drugim końcu Krakowa ;/

----------

## manwe_

n0rbi666, canis_lupus - któryś z Was mieszka po południowej stronie ścieku?

----------

## timor

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ... ale przy ogolnej organizacji chętnie pomogę.

 To gdzie  mieszkasz....?  :Smile: 

Poprawiłem trochę tę grafikę, kąty były nieładnie zagięte i litery w napisie gentoo nieco rozmyte/krzywe. Duże G nie ma już poszarpanych krawędzi. Powinno być już lepiej  :Smile: 

http://file4u.pl/download/759060/powered.tiff

----------

## n0rbi666

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> n0rbi666, canis_lupus - któryś z Was mieszka po południowej stronie ścieku?

 

A która to południowa ?  :Smile: 

Ja - Ghost's Will (Wola Duchacka)  :Smile: 

Ale póki co - sesja, sesja, sesja - i nie wiadomo jak zwykle, kiedy się skończy :/

----------

## adrin

ja okolice Nowego Kleparza

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale nie 3D ...

 

Sorki nie czytałem dokładnie wątku od początku, może mi coś umknęło, ale łykam wszystko  :Smile:  tj. każdą formę naklejki sztuk 2.

----------

## Poe

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   ... ale przy ogolnej organizacji chętnie pomogę. To gdzie  mieszkasz....? 
> 
> 

 

Mysłowice, czyli na terenie Katowic, jak ktos chętny do odbioru, to tez sie zgada.

a tiff prezentuje się ładnie  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a tiff prezentuje się ładnie 

 Tylko nie mam w czym kolorów na cmyka przekonwertować, na razie jest rgb.

----------

## znal

ja też bym się pisał na parę naklejek

Znalazłem coś takiego:

http://www.allegro.pl/item244513433__naklejki_wypukle_3d_25x25_mm_40_szt_.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item242882597_nalepki_3d_naklejki_wypukle_25x25_40_szt_kolor.html

koszt za szt. jest większy, ale wystarczy 40 szt. zamówić

----------

## quosek

ew moze byc to co znalazl znal

pewnie jezeli by zamowic 80 sztuk koszt bylby mniejszy ..... (a w razie cos 2zl/sztuke + transport to nie jest duzo)

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja jestem za, tylko trzeba by zapytac o wymiary takie jak ma to logo gentoo.

----------

## manwe_

Ale to są 3D, a nie wszyscy [w tym ja] chcą 3D. Żeby u mnie nie dotykać matrycy musiała by mieć bezpiecznie 1~1.5mm, a nie wiem czy jest sens dzielenia zamówienia na 3D z allegro i jeżdzenia za "zwykłymi" do drukarki. W przyszłym tygodniu mogę skoczyć do tej w Wieliczce, bo widzę, że ruszyć kogoś innego się nie da.

p.s.

Posłałem mail do wystawiających te dwie aukcje, czy robią też "płaskie", zobaczymy co odpowiedzą.

----------

## manwe_

OK, chyba mała zmiana planów. Odpowiedziała mi jedna z firm z tych aukcji. Na pytanie o naklejki nie-3D, na folii, odporne na pot, ścieranie, etc.:

 *Quote:*   

> Nasze naklejki 3D też są na folii
> 
> jeśli chodzi o nieścieralne proponuję folię i laminat na wierzchu
> 
> nie do zniszczenia

 

Drugi mail, z pytaniem o grubość takiego laminatu i cenę przy wysokości ~25mm [wysłałem .png z logo]:

 *Quote:*   

> naklejka z laminatem jest oczywiście ciut grubsza niż na folii
> 
> ale w pełni funkcjonalna no i tańsza niż 3D
> 
> 100 szt. - 67,90
> ...

 

Cena na aukcji za 3D to 89 zł za 40, czyli ~2zł za jedną. Chyba nie ma sensu już jeździć po drukarkach, ja bym brał u nich  :Smile:  Druk cyfrowy, więc z gradientem też nie powinno być problemów.

----------

## ch4os

Jezeli firma od manwego nie klamie (chodzi mi o niezniszczalnosc), to powinnismy przeslac im projekt i czekac na naklejki. 67zl przy 100 sztukach:) no jak najbardziej czekam na 10 sztuk.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

no to teraz tyko sprawdzić kto bierze i ile, podliczyć i zamawiać!

----------

## manwe_

Mogę wziąć na siebie zamówienie [mam nadzieję, że nie będę tego potem żałował  :Razz:  ]. Chyba warto zaszaleć i brać ze 200, czy nawet 300 bo cena leci równo w dół, a można znajomym rozdać. Ja zamówienie, ale dystrybucję pocztową zrzucę już na kogoś innego  :Rolling Eyes:  No i co z 3D, są chętni na nie przy cenie ~2zł [pewnie nie zejdą z minimalną ilością 40 szt. zbytnio] ?

----------

## Yatmai

Przy takich cenach, to bardzo chętnie wezmę parę(naście) sztuk  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Przy takich cenach, to bardzo chętnie wezmę parę(naście) sztuk 

 To rzeczywiście były dobry wybór. Dowiedz się tylko czy ten laminat nie będzie za gruby. Ja się też na kilkanaście sztuk mogę pisać  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Nie czytasz :> Pytałem, drugi [quote].

----------

## Poe

biorę to, co będzie ładnie wyglądać i jednoczesnie zmiesci się na lapka. a czy będzie to kosztować 1,48zł, czy 2,05zł, to juz mi dynda  :Wink: 

----------

## quosek

ja bym byl za tymi na folii (tak z 5 sztuk) - kase moge od reki przelac  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Jeśli będą w granicach ~2zł to z chęcią wezmę 10szt. jeśli będą tańsze z chęcią wezmę profilaktycznie więcej.  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Hm. No to teraz przydałoby się spisać chętnych, zarówno na "3D" jak i "płaskie". Kiedy lista będzie gotowa zacznę gadkę z gościem o cenie i samym zamówieniu, wtedy będzie dokładnie wiadomo po ile będziecie przelewać [cena orientacyjna znana, a kilka złotych w tę czy tamtą dupy nie ma]. Z ludźmi z Krakowa na odbiór osobisty się mogę umówić, ale [tak jak pisałem], wysyłanie tego po kraju zrzucę na kogoś innego - kto chętny?  :Wink: Last edited by manwe_ on Mon Sep 17, 2007 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adrin

Co do listy to może wartałoby zrobić nowy temat przyklejony, w którym znajdowałaby się lista zamówień, a także byłby mail/PM na który należy wysłać zamówienie.

Część lurkerów może też złożyłaby zamówienie  :Wink: 

A co do większych naklejek przezroczystych na klapę laptopa - planujecie cos takiego zamawiac?

----------

## bartmarian

jak nie za późno, to ja poproszę 100 i info gdzie wysłać $

Pozdrawiam

PS $=naklejki+koszt wysyłki+inne

----------

## Yatmai

@bartmarian zamierzasz sobie sufit wytapetować ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> jak nie za późno, to ja poproszę 100 i info gdzie wysłać $
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> PS $=naklejki+koszt wysyłki+inne

 Może ma cały osprzęt w domu na gentoo postawiony... Sedes na gentoo, czajnik na gentoo...  :Wink: 

Może lepiej by było wysłać swoje dane - czyli ilość, kontakt mailowy, czy przesyłka czy osobiście itp na priv do osoby, która się tym zajmie. Będzie sobie mogła wtedy zrobić jakiś arkusz czy coś w tym stylu i trzymać rękę na pulsie.

----------

## znal

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> wysyłanie tego po kraju zrzucę na kogoś innego - kto chętny? 

 Ja jestem na poczcie czasem nawet parę razy w tygodniu i mogę powysyłać te naklejki w razie czego, tyle że nie jestem z Krakowa  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Przy takich cenach biorę 20. Jestem z Krakowa i oferuję swoją pomoc (jeśli będzie potrzeba).

Jak na razie naliczyłem zamówienie na 185 sztuk (paręnaście liczyłem jako 20 zaokrąglając z 19).

W następnych postach proszę już podawać sumaryczną liczbę nalepek (swoje zamówienie dodać do 185).

----------

## radziel

Sumarycznie: 205.

Ja bym prosił o 20.

Przepraszam jeżeli wprowadzam zamęt, ale póki co nie wiem do kogo bezpośrednio pisać.

----------

## manwe_

Nie, to nie ma sensu, niech ktoś zbierze bezpośrednio od każdej osoby PM/Jabber/mail/na ucho, część postów tego wątku jest stara, wyszły "aktualne" ceny i mogli pozmieniać zdanie [in +]. Do tego niektórzy chcą 3D, a w tej sumie nic nie rozdzieliliście.

----------

## znal

No tak, ale narazie nie wynika, kto ma zbierać te zamówienia

Dlatego proponuję założenie osobnego topicu i tam niech każdy wpisuje ile i jakich (3D/2D) naklejek chce, do tego jakieś namiary i ew. lokalizacja (jeśli nie ma w profilu podanych)

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Nie, to nie ma sensu, niech ktoś zbierze bezpośrednio od każdej osoby PM/Jabber/mail/na ucho, część postów tego wątku jest stara, wyszły "aktualne" ceny i mogli pozmieniać zdanie [in +]. Do tego niektórzy chcą 3D, a w tej sumie nic nie rozdzieliliście.

 Manwe bierzesz się za kontakt z drukarniami i zamówienie tego? To ja mógłbym pozbierać adresy i potem byśmy to podliczyli, potwierdzili i zamówili.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

no to trzeba zebrać lud, ja biore 10 naklejek.

----------

## canis_lupus

Może by ktos przygotował jakąś stronkę z formularzem?

----------

## manwe_

 *timor wrote:*   

> Manwe bierzesz się za kontakt z drukarniami i zamówienie tego? To ja mógłbym pozbierać adresy i potem byśmy to podliczyli, potwierdzili i zamówili.

 

Tak. 

p.s.

Od małej, tak bez szacunku  :Razz: 

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Tak. 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> Od małej, tak bez szacunku 

 To jakie dane potrzebujemy?

login na forum, email/jid do kontaktu, ilość nalepek i ich rodzaj (3D/płaskie), dodatkowo osoby, które chcą listownie dana do korespondencji. Coś jeszcze?

----------

## manwe_

Chyba tyle wystarczy.

1. po loginie możemy identyfikować przelewy [tytuł]

2. jeżeli chodzi o przesyłkę to imo InPost, te osoby do przelewu dodadzą 1.5zł i swój adres

3. odbiór osobisty w okolicach Mistrzejowic, więc żeby potem ktoś się nie obudził z ręką w nocniku, że on mieszka np. na Bieżanowie czy w Wieliczce i chce przesyłkę

4. jeżeli ktoś poda tylko liczbę naklejek bez typu, za default przyjmujemy 2D, reklamacje do /dev/null  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

No to słać do mnie zamówienia na priv. Jak się ich trochę zbierze to oszacujemy jak ceny i uzgodnimy ile kasy przelewać.

----------

## jabol

Tak mi się nie chcę czytać do/od początku. Widzę, że ktoś sprzedaje nalepki. Może jakieś krótkie podsumowanie?

----------

## Maf

Ok troszkę się pogubiłem. Chciałbym wziąść 20 sztuk, do kogo mam się zgłosić?  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Ok troszkę się pogubiłem. Chciałbym wziąść 20 sztuk, do kogo mam się zgłosić? 

 Tak jak napisane powyżej, dane na priv do mnie.

Przeczytanie kilku postów wstecz wyjaśnia w miarę dokładnie co kombinujemy  :Smile: 

Na razie nie jest znany termin kiedy to zrealizujemy, pewnie kilka dni pozbieramy a potem załatwimy.

Od razu ostrzegam, że zamówień nie biorę z postów - tylko z wiadomości na priv.

Na razie mam zamówień na 142szt 2D i 51szt  3D.

----------

## manwe_

Wyznaczamy jakiś deadline deklaracji? Koniec tygodnia?

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Wyznaczamy jakiś deadline deklaracji? Koniec tygodnia?

 To by byłby chyba sensowny termin. Zaczekamy ile osób odpisze bo sporo się wcześniej deklarowało, zobaczymy ile te deklaracje warte  :Smile: 

Potem z tydzień na wpłatę, z pól tygodnia na potwierdzenie przelewów i zamówienie... zejdzie trochę ;/

----------

## canis_lupus

A jaki wzór? Już coś ustalone? 

Moja propozycja:

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/6162/nalepkagentoown4.png

Tło jest oczywiście przeźroczyste. Plik jest dostosowany do 300dpi i 25x25mm.

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. odbiór osobisty w okolicach Mistrzejowic, więc żeby potem ktoś się nie obudził z ręką w nocniku, że on mieszka np. na Bieżanowie czy w Wieliczce i chce przesyłkę

 Jak się tak zastanowić to może mógłbym przechwycić część przesyłki dla ludzi z okolic ms-agh, ewentualnie umówić się na rynku w jakimś znanym punkcie.

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> A jaki wzór? Już coś ustalone? 
> 
> Moja propozycja:
> 
> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/6162/nalepkagentoown4.png
> ...

 Propozycja już została przyjęta wcześniej -> patrz 3-cia strona.

----------

## canis_lupus

Czyli jednak nie bedzie to 25x25mm?

----------

## manwe_

Nie, ostatecznie wyszło że zamiawiamy ten wzór:  http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/49473-1.png , ~16x25mm . Jeżeli akcja wypali można potem zorganizować kolejne, niekoniecznie naklejek. Teraz rozdrabnianie się nie ma sensu.

----------

## canis_lupus

Toż to będzie strasznie małe!

Na laptopa to to może się i nadaje ale na desktopa stanowczo zbyt małe. Napisy "powered by"wogóle widać nie będzie.

Wszystkie nalepki na desktopy mają standardowe wymiary 25x25 i myśle że taka nalepka na lapku to nie była by zbrodnia.

Jeśli byli by chętni na nalepki 25x25 lub 25x38 (z napisem "powered by") to mogę się tym zająć osobiście.

----------

## Yatmai

No ja myślałem, że to będzie takiego rozmiaru jak naklejki "designed for xP" :]

----------

## manwe_

To będzie takiego, zerknij na tę aukcję http://allegro.pl/item244610353_naklejki_na_obudowy_pc_i_laptopy_windows_xp_pc.html "To są wymiary naklejki Windows Xp Pc nr 23 szer.17,25mm wys.26,15mm". Napisałem ~16x25mm, czyli 26mm też może być, kwestia co się zamówi - chodzi o taki mniej/więcej standard w jakim są utrzymywane.

----------

## dylon

A ja sie wtrace z pomyslem na ew. kolejna edycje.

Propozycja dla ludzi z jasnymi obudowami:

http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=poweredbigla6.png

p.s. bardzo ladnie wyglada to na pulpicie przy duzych monitorach  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> To będzie takiego, zerknij na tę aukcję http://allegro.pl/item244610353_naklejki_na_obudowy_pc_i_laptopy_windows_xp_pc.html "To są wymiary naklejki Windows Xp Pc nr 23 szer.17,25mm wys.26,15mm". Napisałem ~16x25mm, czyli 26mm też może być, kwestia co się zamówi - chodzi o taki mniej/więcej standard w jakim są utrzymywane.

 

No nie ma sprawy, tylko optycznie ta z xP wydawała mi się wyższa niż Linux Inside 25x25 mm  :Wink:  A i rozumiem, że ostatecznie to ma być na folii, zgadza się ?

@dylon ja tam proponuje następnym razem zebrać się na koszulki  :Very Happy:  Jednak to następnym razem, teraz trzeba tą akcje uskutecznić  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> @dylon ja tam proponuje następnym razem zebrać się na koszulki  Jednak to następnym razem, teraz trzeba tą akcje uskutecznić 

 

Ciekawe czy takie wielkie G na podkoszulce dziwnie by się nie kojarzyło co niektórym. Niemniej trzeba będzie to kiedyś wypróbować.  :Wink: 

Nr konta, na który będzie trzeba przelać kasę też będzie podany w tym wątku czy dostarczony na priva do każdego?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

A ja myślę że jednak większość ludzi ma desktopy a nie lapki i wielkość 25x25 bardziej by im odpowiadała. Poza tym na laptopach takie nalepki tez są. Inna sprawa że zbieracie też zamówienia na nalepki 3D - teraz wyobraźcie sobie tak małą nalepkę 3D. IMHO porażka.

----------

## timor

 *dylon wrote:*   

> A ja sie wtrace z pomyslem na ew. kolejna edycje.
> 
> Propozycja dla ludzi z jasnymi obudowami:
> 
> http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=poweredbigla6.png
> ...

 Szczerze nie wiem jak chcesz z tego małą naklejkę zrobić  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> A i rozumiem, że ostatecznie to ma być na folii, zgadza się ? 

 Zbieram zamówienia na 2D i 3D, wygląda na to że będzie ich na tyle aby się opłaciło i drukarnia się zgodzi.

 *Quote:*   

> Inna sprawa że zbieracie też zamówienia na nalepki 3D - teraz wyobraźcie sobie tak małą nalepkę 3D. IMHO porażka.

 Muszę się zgodzić. 3D to takie głównie na desktopa więc mogą być tak na 40mm wysokie.

manwe_ myślę, że to by niezłe było bo pozwoliło by zaspokoić różne potrzeby. Przy okazji czy mógłbyś podać orientacyją cenę za 1 szt. bo się mnie ludzie pytają. Oczywiście cena będzie zależna od ilości ale chyba możemy podać takie od-do żeby ludzie wiedzieli na co się godzą.

Obecnie mam 187 zamówień na 2D i 79 na 3D, oraz 16 zapisanych chętnych osób.

Dane do zamówienia prześle później (jak już zamkniemy zbieranie chętnych) wszystkim zainteresowanym na maila.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja chcę nalepkę na dekstopa, jak mają być takie małe to niestety muszę zrezygnować.

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ja chcę nalepkę na dekstopa, jak mają być takie małe to niestety muszę zrezygnować.

 Ja bym proponował aby płaskie były małe a 3D większe i byłoby po sprawie.

----------

## canis_lupus

Mnie to pasi. 

Mała propozycja co do 3D: 

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/542/logogentoomaletc2.png

Plik o wymiarach 25x37,5mm przy 300dpi. Tło przeźroczyste.

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Mnie to pasi. 
> 
> Mała propozycja co do 3D: 
> 
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/542/logogentoomaletc2.png
> ...

 Na razie zbieramy ludzie chcą zamawiać tamten model i nie ma sensu zmiana designu tego w czasie gdy już są zamówienia. Takie jest przynajmniej moje zdanie.

----------

## canis_lupus

OK, tylko żeby sie nie okazało że ktos każe zrobić 25x37 z tamtego obrazka, jest ciut za mały

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> OK, tylko żeby sie nie okazało że ktos każe zrobić 25x37 z tamtego obrazka, jest ciut za mały

 Zanim dojdzie do przelewów i realizacji wyślemy dokładne info co zamawiamy. Tak żeby osoby nie zadowolone lub takie, które zmienią zdanie co do ilości mogły się wycofać.

----------

## manwe_

Ok, mam nadzieję, że odpowiem wszystkim:

1. Naklejki są na folii, 2D i 3D - tak napisał "wykonawca", już go cytowałem.

2. Numer konta - sprawa odległa, podany zostanie na pewno każdemu.

3. @canis_lupus - trąbisz o tym 25x25, "taka mała, porażka", a to po prostu inny kształt - szerszy, ale niższy o jakieś 1~2mm; rozciągnąć ten zamawiany wzór nieproporcjonalnie mamy, czy co?

4. Ceny już pisałem. Tych 3D wziąłem z aukcji i wychodziło ok. ~2zł za jedną przy 40 szt. Już teraz jest zamówione więcej, więc będzie taniej. 2D mocno zależne od ilości która zostanie zamówiona, ale poniżej 70gr [nawet do 30].

5. Na razie jeden wzór, testowa akcja i im większe rozdrabnianie się tym większe gówno z tego wyjdzie. 

6. Rozmiar - jeżeli chodzi o 2D docelowo do przyklejenia na notebooka - proponuję zostać przy "standardzie" wyznaczonym przez M$, czyli te ~26mm wysokości i szerokość proporcjonalną, co do 3D - ja nie będe brał żadnych, myślałem o tym samym rozmiarze i póki co to jednej osobie nie pasuje... ale to nie ja będę płacił, więc przydałoby się ustalić raz i ostatecznie

7. i jeszcze @canis_lupus - przejrzyj ostatnie posty tego wątku może co? już kilka dni temu przerobliśmy z timor'em wzór na tiff w 300dpi

----------

## canis_lupus

Ad7: Jakbyś miał zielone pojęcie o grafice to byś nie pieprzył. Ten tiff ma wymiary 16,68mm x 24,98mm. A teraz logicznie pomyśl co się z nim stanie przy wydruku nalepki 3D która ma mieć wymiary 25mm x 37mm.

I bardzo proszę mi tu nie zarzucać nieprzeczytania wątku bo to nie ja mam problemy z czytaniem.

----------

## manwe_

Pieprzyć to sobie możesz w ramach własnego łóżka. Poza tiff'ami wszystko jest jeszcze w .svg lub dużych .png, sam je załączałem - to już przeoczyłeś? EOT.

A wracając do wymiarów, czy osoby, które deklarują się na 2D / 3D są za jakąś zmianą rozmiarów, odstępstwem od wyjściowej wysokości ~26mm ? Nic jeszcze nie zostało ustalone, także czas na poprawki jest teraz.

----------

## Yatmai

2D niech zostanie wg standardu M$, natomiast 3D jeśli faktycznie miały by być uskutecznione to jednak sensownie będzie to 25x25mm bo takie są zwykle miejsca w obudowach  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Do 25x25 potrzebny jest inny wzór, który trzeba wybrać i przerobić na większa skalę.

----------

## pancurski

pisałbym sie na kilka naklejek 2D i 3D, czekam na ustalenie ostatecznego rozmiaru

----------

## manwe_

Coś za cicho. Więc tak. 2D [folia + laminat] ma już rozmiar ustalony, dopasowany do standardu M$ XP, czyli około 25~26mm wysokości. Co do 3D, już niejedna osoba zadeklarowała chcęć kupna, więc niech się wypowiedzą czy rozmiar ten sam czy coś [proporcjonalnie] powiększamy. Nie mam ochoty potem na siarę "bo ja chciałem inny rozmiar, nie mówiliście ile będzie". Wzór jest na razie jeden, jeżeli akcja wypali potem możemy organizować nawet i 10 różnych, kubki, koszulki i stringi.

----------

## timor

Ja proponuję by naklejki 3D miały 40 mm wysokości. Taka wersję przepychałem od początku.

Na razie zamówiono: 279 2D i 107 3D.

----------

## bartmarian

kiedyś kupowałem 3D naklejki z pingwinem, mają 28mm i są ok,

wg mnie 40mm będą kobylaste  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> kiedyś kupowałem 3D naklejki z pingwinem, mają 28mm i są ok,
> 
> wg mnie 40mm będą kobylaste 

 Może masz rację...  :Smile:  Ale takie w okolicy 30mm?

----------

## bartmarian

taka http://403forbidden.pl/product_info.php/cPath/29/products_id/70

ma 28mm - przed chwilą zmierzyłem  :Wink:  wg mnie wygląda idealnie

edit

o na dodatek oszuści, piszą że ma 30mm a mam od nich (chyba że linijka przekłamuje o 2mm)

edit

o miarka budowlana też przekłamuje, też o 2mm  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Hmmm, ok. Dobrze jest powielać pewne wymiary, nie tworzyć własne. Czyli ta 3D będzie miała ~30mm wysokości, ~5mm więcej od 2D. Osoby, którym nie pasuje zmiana mogą się jeszcze do końca tygodnia wycofywać z deklaracji. Skoro już w tym momencie mamy ponad 300 2D ich cena nie powinna być większa niż ~33gr za sztukę, a może jeszcze dalej uda się wytargować, jeżeli zamówienie się powiększy.

----------

## Zwierzak

Jestem w 100% za takimi wymiarami, aby 3D była trochę większa. Mam taki plan przykleić 3D na zewnątrz obudowy jak logo Ferrari w specjalnej edycji laptopów.

Widzę, że lekko ruszyłem społecznością naszego forum. Jestem zdania, że powinniśmy na razie postawić jakiś łatwy do zrealizowania cel. Później jeżeli wszystko w 100% wypali to możemy się postarać o większą ilość wzorów.

----------

## sebas86

Większa wersja 3D może być. Będzie lepiej widoczne na skrzynce pod biurkiem i z kobylastym CRT też będzie się pięknie komponować.  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Jestem za.

----------

## manwe_

Nie lubię się powtarzać, ale zbiorę to wszystko w ostatnim poście, gdyby ktoś był zbyt leniwy żeby przeczytać wątek. 

1. Zamawiamy naklejki.

2. Wzór: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/49473-1.png  .

3. Dwa rodzaje:

3a. folia + laminat ( tzw. "2D" ), wysokość 25~26mm ( szerokość proporcjonalna ), cena startowała od ~70gr / sztukę, ale jest już zamówienie na ponad 300 i spadła do ~33gr / sztukę,

3b. folia + żywica ( tzw. "3D" ), wysokość ~30mm ( szerokość jw. ), cena przy 40 sztukach z aukcji to ~2zł / sztukę, deklaracje są już na ponad 100 więc też sporo spadnie - ile dokładniej powien kiedy zacznę dogadywać się z wykonawcą.

4. Deklaracje chęci kupna przyjmuje do końca tygodnia timor na PM'a.

5. Numer konta to sprawa jeszcze odległa, podamy wszystkim.

6. Naklejki możecie otrzymać albo do rąk własnych w Krakowie, albo do szynki pocztowej ( 1.5zł do przelewu za przesyłkę InPost ).

7. Podczas deklaracji chęci zakupu podajecie: login na forum, email/jid do kontaktu, ilość naklejek i ich rodzaj (3D/2D), dodatkowo osoby, które chcą listownie - dane do korespondencji.

8. Nie zmieniamy już wymiarów, wzorów, etc. - jest to "akcja" próbna, jeżeli wszystko się uda pewnie powstaną kolejne.

Timor, jak aktualnie "stoimy" z ilościami? Do innych - wstrzymajcie do końca tygodnia komentarze popierania | narzekania, żeby ten post został widoczny na (prawie) końcu  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ad. 3b. Nie wiem skąd wzięliście tą idiotyczną wysokość 30mm. Żaden to standard. prawdopodobnie wzorowaliście się na nalepce http://403forbidden.pl/product_info.php/cPath/29/products_id/70 , tylko, że tam jest szerokośc 25mm a wysokość wyszła z proporcji, U nasz odwarotnie :/. Nie będzie się tego dało przykleic ani obok standardowej nalepki (30vs25mm) ani pod  (20 vs25)  Ale ja juz nic nie mówię. Róbcie jak chcecie.

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Timor, jak aktualnie "stoimy" z ilościami? Do innych - wstrzymajcie do końca tygodnia komentarze popierania | narzekania, żeby ten post został widoczny na (prawie) końcu 

 Na razie zmówiono: 334 szt. 2D i 117 szt. 3D. Zamawiają 24 osoby.

----------

## znal

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> do szynki pocztowej ( 1.5zł do przelewu za przesyłkę InPost ).
> 
> 

 do szynki.. hmm ciekawe  :Wink: 

nie pisze po to, żeby czepiać się literówki, tylko ku przestrodze tych, którzy jeszcze z usług InPost nie korzystali (albo mieli farta:) ) z InPostem czasem są duże problemy, jeżeli właśnie skrzynka jest własnością poczty polskiej (jak nie ma możliwości wrzucenia listów bez otwierania kluczem to zapewne należy do PP)

jak nie ma nikogo pod wskazanym adresem, listonosz nie ma gdzie zostawić listu/awizo i trzeba czekać na jego kolejną wizytę (zwykle 2 tygodnie)

na 2 polecone ekspresowe, jeden szedł do mnie 2 tygodnie, a drugi koło miesiąca  :Twisted Evil:  dodam, że były wysyłane między dużymi miastami (Koszalin, Kraków->Wrocław) i to w 1 przypadku miałem farta bo sąsiad mi odebrał, tak bym sobie jeszcze poczekał pewnie

----------

## manwe_

To takie już nauczone Linuxem - korzystanie z rozwiązań alternatywnych, mniej popularnych  :Wink:  To się zrobi z tego 1.5 trochę więcej i pośle priorytetami PP, mało istotny szczegół w tym stadium. Ale dzięki za ostrzeżenie, ja co prawda nie korzystałem nigdy z IP, ale trafiałem raczej na pozytywne opinie.

----------

## Hexe

Ołkej, to ja się specjalnie dla tych naklejek aż zarejestrowałam na forum. Zamówienie złożyłam, teraz tylko czekać na realizację jak mniemam?

To korzystając z okazji, że już tu jestem idę pozwiedzać forum :)

I tak w ogóle dzięki za fajną inicjatywę, o naklejce na mojego lapka myślałam już od daaaawna.

----------

## manwe_

Time's up. Zbiorę teraz od timor'a ilości i zacznę gadać z facetem z drukarki o szczegółach zamówienia|cenie.

----------

## lazy_bum

*ARGH* ten temat rozwijał się tak szybko, że przegapiłem post o zamówieniach... )-;

Odnośnie samego terminu, to można było dać trochę więcej czasu niż 4 dni (szczególnie, że to jeszcze z weekendem).

----------

## manwe_

Informacja o zbieraniu padła już we wtorek, w czwartek zebrałem wszystko z tym poście na czerwono. Ale spokojnie, zdążysz  :Wink:  Ostatecznych wzorów jeszcze nie zatwierdziłem, ale ceny już mam. Zadeklarowaliście 434 2D i 154 3D. Dla okrągłego rachunku dopełniłem zamówienie do 500 2D i 160 3D [te 6 nie będzie mi potrzebnych, także jak ktoś chce odkupić - nie ma problemu]. Po odpowiedzi okazało się, że różnica 500 -> 600 2D to tylko 10 zł (!), więc zgodziłem się, będzie dla spóźnialskich albo rozdam znajomym - 10 zł dupy nie ma. 

Co do cen:

600 szt 2D = 149 zł

160 szt 3D = 209 zł

wysyłka = 9 zł

Powiększając ceny o wysyłkę proporcjonalnie do sztuk:

2D: ( 149 + ( 600 / 760 ) * 9 ) / 600 = 0.26 zł za sztukę

3D: ( 209 + ( 160 / 760 ) * 9 ) / 160 = 1.32 zł za sztukę

Do tego wysyłka PP (priorytet 50-100g): 2.30 zł

Jak tylko dostanę ostateczne projekty, rozpoczniemy ogólnopolską akcję zasilania mojego konta  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Najdroższe jest zawsze ustawienie matrycy drukującej. To są stałe koszty, a potem im więcej tym taniej. Dlatego między 500 a 600 jest taka różnica.

Chyba domówię jeszcze z 50 2D

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Do tego wysyłka PP (priorytet 50-100g): 2.30 zł
> 
> Jak tylko dostanę ostateczne projekty, rozpoczniemy ogólnopolską akcję zasilania mojego konta 

 Uwzględniłeś koszt kopert? Policz to, żebyś nie dopłacał.

Obrazki powinny już dojść, podeślij je do tej drukarni i niech dadzą znać czy wszystko ok.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## manwe_

A, no tak, zapomniałem o kopercie. Hmmm, jakaś bąbelkowa, czy zwykła za 10 gr i miejmy nadzieję, że się nie pomnie? Ponieważ jest trochę nadmiarowych [szczególnie 2D] możecie wysyłać do timor'a ostatnie zamówienia - jeżeli coś jeszcze będzie miał - dopisze was. Dzisiaj powinienem dostać ostateczny projekt naklejek, facet składa je sam [dostał duży .png z "G" i .svg] żeby jak najlepiej wpasować się do 128 odcienki cyfrówki. Potem damy czas powiedzmy do wtorku na wpłacenie $ i pozostanie czekać  :Smile: 

@Zwierzak: wiem, ale i tak zaskoczyła mnie już tak niewielka różnica.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> A, no tak, zapomniałem o kopercie. Hmmm, jakaś bąbelkowa, czy zwykła za 10 gr i miejmy nadzieję, że się nie pomnie? Ponieważ jest trochę nadmiarowych [szczególnie 2D] możecie wysyłać do timor'a ostatnie zamówienia - jeżeli coś jeszcze będzie miał - dopisze was. Dzisiaj powinienem dostać ostateczny projekt naklejek, facet składa je sam [dostał duży .png z "G" i .svg] żeby jak najlepiej wpasować się do 128 odcienki cyfrówki. Potem damy czas powiedzmy do wtorku na wpłacenie $ i pozostanie czekać :) 
> 
> @Zwierzak: wiem, ale i tak zaskoczyła mnie już tak niewielka różnica.

 

Mam nadzieje, że moje spóźnione zamówienie wysłane w poniedziałek będzie brane pod uwagę w pierwszej kolejności. (-;

----------

## n0rbi666

Ja poproszę z 10 2D, mogę odebrać osobiście w Krk (-:

----------

## timor

Przypominam, że osoby które jeszcze nie podały danych do przesyłki a chcą otrzymać naklejki niech się spieszą z dosłaniem mi ich.

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Dzisiaj powinienem dostać ostateczny projekt naklejek, facet składa je sam [dostał duży .png z "G" i .svg] żeby jak najlepiej wpasować się do 128 odcienki cyfrówki. Potem damy czas powiedzmy do wtorku na wpłacenie $ i pozostanie czekać 

 Koniecznie weź od niego te projekty  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Da radę wypisać kto zadeklarował, a kto... zapomniał, albo czyja wiadomość nie doszła? Bo później dziwnie może być jak ktoś wyśle pieniążki a nie dostanie naklejek  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Da radę wypisać kto zadeklarował, a kto... zapomniał, albo czyja wiadomość nie doszła? Bo później dziwnie może być jak ktoś wyśle pieniążki a nie dostanie naklejek 

 Zaraz coś przygotuję i podeślę, mam nadzieję że nikt nie będzie miał mi za złe wypisanie loginów.

Proszę zerknijcie tutaj i sprawdźcie czy dane się zgadają. Proszę o zgłaszanie poprawek.

http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=09fb05dd477d4ae6479985ca56c5a12d

Osoby, które chcą przesyłkę proszę o uzupełnienie adresów. Osoby, które chcą odebrać same proszę o maile.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## shpaq

Jak dla mnie jest ok.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zwierzak

No i co z tym dalej?

----------

## znal

a ja mam jeszcze pytanko: ktoś jeszcze z Wrocka oprócz mnie zamówił jakieś naklejki? Jeśli tak, to może by je przesłać w 1 przesyłce, żeby obniżyć koszty

Niby 2.30 to nie dużo, ale po co napychać kieszenie poczcie jak można np. wziąć za to więcej naklejek  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Osobiście to ja mogę być większość czasu osiągalny we Wrocku. Zaczęłem tutaj studia i raczej nie zapowiada się, że szybko skończę.

----------

## manwe_

W piątek zatwierdziłem ostateczny projekt, musiał mieć pogrubioną fioletową ramką zewnętrzną do ~1.5mm. W przypadku gdyby laser zboczył z kursu o 0.1mm, przy przy dwudziestej naklejce da to już 0.5mm i ucięłoby starą linię [cytat mniej/więcej za człowiekiem z drukarką]. Wieczorem posłałem potwierdzenie ilości 600+160, ale już nie dostałem odpowiedzi, pewnie skończył pracę i ostateczne zapięcie zrobimy w poniedziałek. Dam znać  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

Witam wszystkich czy dało by radę się jeszcze załapać na naklejki ? Bo był bym bardzo chętny na coś takiego  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Do timor'a pisz, może jeszcze ma jakieś wolne. Z tego co widziałem, to w piątek było chyba 5 3D do wzięcia.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

zapewne jak ta fala przejdzie gładko i się ładnie uda to nie będzie problemu z następnymi

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Do timor'a pisz, może jeszcze ma jakieś wolne. Z tego co widziałem, to w piątek było chyba 5 3D do wzięcia.

 mistix wziął ostatnie 5 3D  :Smile: 

Obecny status to 518 szt. 2D i 160 szt. 3D.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## manwe_

Z czego minimum 50 2D jest dla mnie, czyli maxymalnie do wzięcia jest jeszcze około 30. Komu, komu bo idę do domu?  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Z czego minimum 50 2D jest dla mnie, czyli maxymalnie do wzięcia jest jeszcze około 30. Komu, komu bo idę do domu? 

 Jak coś zostanie to też sobie więcej wezmę, się zobaczy jeszcze  :Smile: 

----------

## znal

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Osobiście to ja mogę być większość czasu osiągalny we Wrocku. Zaczęłem tutaj studia i raczej nie zapowiada się, że szybko skończę.

 No to fajnie  :Smile:  chyba wezmę więcej naklejek w takim wypadku

Może jeszcze ktoś z Wrocka się znajdzie, ew. szczególy uzgodnimy przez PW

----------

## Hexe

 *znal wrote:*   

> No to fajnie :) chyba wezmę więcej naklejek w takim wypadku
> 
> Może jeszcze ktoś z Wrocka się znajdzie, ew. szczególy uzgodnimy przez PW

 

We Wrocku jestem jeszcze ja.

----------

## znal

Dobra, jak ktoś jeszcze z Wrocka, by był chętny na wspólną przesyłkę, to można pisać do mnie na PW. Kwestie na czyj adres wysyłka, jak rozliczamy koszty itp. są do dogadania, wstępnie mogę wziąć to na siebie. Mam nadzieję, że timor nie będzie miał nic przeciwko na taką zrzutę  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *znal wrote:*   

> Dobra, jak ktoś jeszcze z Wrocka, by był chętny na wspólną przesyłkę, to można pisać do mnie na PW. Kwestie na czyj adres wysyłka, jak rozliczamy koszty itp. są do dogadania, wstępnie mogę wziąć to na siebie. Mam nadzieję, że timor nie będzie miał nic przeciwko na taką zrzutę 

 Tylko się dogadajcie, żeby potem problemów nie było, że ktoś nie dostał. Według mnie 2,5zł na bilet żeby dojechać i odebrać czy 2,5zł an przesyłkę to przysłowiowy jeden ciu...  :Wink: 

----------

## Maf

Kiedy możemy spodziewać się wezwań do zapłaty oraz wysyłek?  :Wink: 

----------

## znal

No to rozumiem, że nie opłaca się jechać na 2 koniec miasta itp., ale można się ustawić w jakimś dogodnym miejscu i czasie, żeby specjalnie nie jeździć.

Hexe podobnie jak ja studiuje na PWr więc tu nie powinno być żadnego problemu   :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

W wypadku Wr wystarczy 2,00 zł

----------

## znal

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> W wypadku Wr wystarczy 2,00 zł

 O ile ktoś używa jednorazowych biletów ulgowych  :Smile:  w przypadku biletów okresowych na wszystkie linie koszt wynosi 0zł, poza tym nie tylko koszty się liczą, np jest okazja do spotkania z innymi fanami gentoo  :Smile:  ale trochę offtop się robi 

czekamy na dalsze informacje

----------

## magnum_pl

Znalazłem sie na liście czyli jest dla mnie zarezerwowane 5szt. 2D, podesłałem dane adresowe do wysyłki i kontaktowe.

----------

## manwe_

Pardon za ciszę, zajęty byłem. Więc tak, ceny są, projekt potwierdzony - teraz czekam na $ od was i numer konta od człowieka z drukarką. Ceny naklejek się nie zmieniły, dla przypomnienia 0.26 zł za 2D i 1.32 zł za 3D, do tego 3.00 zł za wysyłkę PP + kopertę. Jeżeli chodzi o przesyłkę większą grupą - mnie to odpowiada, ale musicie się dogadać we własnym zakresie, najlepiej jeżeli połączylibyście przelew, też by mi to ułatwiło rozliczanie. Wczoraj wieczorem dostałem ostatni release listy, nie ma w nim adresów nastepujących osób: adrin, canis_lupus, Kajan, Kurt Steiner, magnum_pl, MaRcYs_GrHw, n0rbi666, qermit - jak rozumiem wszyscy odbierzecie osobiście? 

Zanim zaczniecie przelewać ustalmy jednolitą cenę koperty. Dane do przelewu: Michał Zając, 03 1140 2004 0000 3302 3244 8731 mBank. Adres nie jest konieczny, ale jeżeli będzie ktoś potrzebował - niech da znać na PM. Nie zapomnijcie w tytule przelewu podac swojego nick'u! Kiedy będę miał już ~50% $, resztę założę, żeby przyśpieszyć realizację.Last edited by manwe_ on Tue Oct 02, 2007 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Najmniejsza bąbelkowa to chyba koszt poniżej 50gr.

Mi się wydaje, że w zwykłej nic się naklejkom nie stanie...

Btw. jest ktoś z Chełma?  :Razz: 

----------

## Redhot

To w końcu ile policzyć za kopertę? 50gr?

----------

## quosek

to ja tez czekam na cene przesylki (czyt. koperta + znaczek + usluga pakowanie/wyslanie)

----------

## znal

Wg mnie też do naklejek lepiej się nada zwykła koperta

----------

## manwe_

Dla pewności wolę kupić bąble. Dobra, to pi*drzwi zaokrąglamy koszty wysyłki do 3zł i tyle. Nikt nie będzie się licytował o 20gr w tę czy drugą stronę  :Smile: 

Ponieważ dotarł już do mnie pierwszy przelew, zamykamy listę chętnych. Jeżeli zostaną jakieś pojedyńcze 2D, po całej akcji będzie można je ode mnie odkupić. Ceny kilka postów wyżej.

----------

## magnum_pl

Przelew poszedł   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

Mam na razie 2 mbank'owe, ale nie będę każdemu z osobna potwierdzał, poczekam na więcej.

----------

## Zwierzak

Może nic się nie stanie, ale ja też wolę bąbelkowe. A koperty wysyłane za potwierdzeniem odbioru?

----------

## znal

gdzieś na poprzednich stronach było chyba napisane, że będzie list zwykły priorytet, więc domyślam się że nie

najtańszy list (do 50g) z potwierdzeniem odbioru kosztuje 3,55 nie licząc koperty (jeśli chodzi o pocztę Polską)

----------

## kurak

Przelep poszedł - mBank.

----------

## Kajan

Mój też poleciał - Lukasbank

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Adres wysłany, przelew zlecony - bardzo proszę o potwierdzenie na priva jak dojdzie. Ja bym prosił przesyłkę, w kopercie bąbelkowej jeśli można.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Btw. jest ktoś z Chełma? 

 

No, ale z Chełma Śląskiego  :Razz: 

----------

## Maf

Poszło, mBank

----------

## mistix

OK ja też już zrobiłem przelew, powinien być lada dzień. Mój bank to ING Bank Śląski.

----------

## Redhot

Ja też, mBank  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Mam już 6, na ~100 zł. Całe zamówienie to 370 zł, więc jeszcze druga setka przyjdzie i przeleję do drukarni.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Ja też, Ja też! mBank

----------

## felek

ode mnie też poszło - mbank

----------

## quosek

to ode mnie juz tez masz na koncie

----------

## shpaq

Moje też właśnie poszło - mBank.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> nie ma w nim adresów nastepujących osób: adrin, canis_lupus, Kajan, Kurt Steiner, magnum_pl, MaRcYs_GrHw, n0rbi666, qermit - jak rozumiem wszyscy odbierzecie osobiście?

 

Potwierdzam, chętnie odbiorę osobiście. Kasę wpłacić już teraz?

----------

## manwe_

Żadna z osób, które odbierają osobiście nie zamówiła większych ilości [no, może poza timor'em  :Wink: ], więc tutaj już dowolność - konto czy z ręcy do ręcy. Aktualnie 9 przelewów, ~120 zł.

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Żadna z osób, które odbierają osobiście nie zamówiła większych ilości [no, może poza timor'em ], więc tutaj już dowolność - konto czy z ręcy do ręcy. Aktualnie 9 przelewów, ~120 zł.

 Więc aby nie było problemów to i ja przelałem. To co... krakowski rynek...?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *timor wrote:*   

> To co... krakowski rynek...?

 

Już widzę czym to się skończy  :Very Happy: 

Kiedy można spodziewać się przesyłek?

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *timor wrote:*   To co... krakowski rynek...? 
> 
> Już widzę czym to się skończy 

 Nie mówię, że nie ....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Krakowski rynek chętnie, tylko kiedy?

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Krakowski rynek chętnie, tylko kiedy?

 No jak już naklejki będą, pewnie w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------

## manwe_

Mam już 17 przelewów, na 259.1 zł. Także za chwilę przesyłam facetowi kasę i czekamy na wydruk [a ja na resztę przelewów, jeszcze minimum 16]. Ad. kiedy|gdzie - jeszcze nie ma co decydować, nie wiadomo kiedy paczka dotrze do mnie. Niech się tylko przypomną osoby, które chciały wziąć na siebie część wysyłania  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Przypominam się.

Jak możesz to podeślij mi dane adresowe to podrukuję etykietki na koperty.

----------

## szachy

poszedł przelew :)

----------

## Poe

przelane z Milenium.

----------

## sebas86

To może łatwiej będzie wymienić tych, których przelew jeszcze nie doszedł.

Ja wysłałem ale wolałbym się upewnić, że wszystko się zgadza.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> To może łatwiej będzie wymienić tych, których przelew jeszcze nie doszedł.
> 
> Ja wysłałem ale wolałbym się upewnić, że wszystko się zgadza. 

 Popieram.   :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie miało być takiego motywu, iż każdy dostanie mailem numer konta i informacje ile ma przelać? Ja się zgubiłem ile mam przelać za 10x 2D + koperta i transport.

----------

## Redhot

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie miało być takiego motywu, iż każdy dostanie mailem numer konta i informacje ile ma przelać? Ja się zgubiłem ile mam przelać za 10x 2D + koperta i transport.

 

10x0.26 + 3 = 5.6 zl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

@SlashBeast: No i już wiesz - 5.60  :Wink: 

Osoby od których w tym momencie nie mam jeszcze przelewów: adrin, Hexe, MaRcYs_GrHw, matiqing, n0rbi666, negus, Odyn, pajter, pancurski, qermit, SlashBeast, Yatmai, znal, Zwierzak. Wśród nich mogą być te, które odbiorą osobiście i nie muszą wpłacać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wieczorem puszcze z inteligo.

----------

## pajter

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Osoby od których w tym momencie nie mam jeszcze przelewów: (...)

 

Nie dostalem odpowiedzi i myslalem, ze za pozno sie zapisalem.

Kasa poszla, mbank. :Wink: 

----------

## negus

dzisiaj rano ode mnie poszlo, z pekao

----------

## Poe

Panowie, muszę Was naprawdę pochwalić za mobilizację ogólno narodową  :Smile:  całkiem zgrabnie to wszystko się toczy.

----------

## znal

No ja jeszcze czekam na innych chętnych na wspólną przesyłkę do Wrocka, przelew pójdzie jak wszystko do końca uzgodnimy.

----------

## Hexe

Mój przelew z Multibanku właśnie poszedł.

----------

## pajter

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Panowie, muszę Was naprawdę pochwalić (...).

 

Jak emerge kde na pustym systemie.. kazdy klocek robi swoje bez narzekania. Gdyby to nie forum gentoo zdziwilbym sie.  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

 *znal wrote:*   

> No ja jeszcze czekam na innych chętnych na wspólną przesyłkę do Wrocka, przelew pójdzie jak wszystko do końca uzgodnimy.

 

Z tego co widzę adresy, z Wrocławia są tylko dwie osoby [wliczając Ciebie].

----------

## matiit

Ja wpłacę w poniedziałek.

Nie mam kasy na koncie w mbank a nie chce mi się robić przelewu z poczty (wysyłać kasy na konto) a akurat w poniedziałek gość mi wpłaca kase za tranzakcję na allegro.

----------

## jodri

Hej, dlaczego na alledrogo z uporem maniaka używaja niewlaściwej formy słowa: transakcja?

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transakcja

----------

## manwe_

Według człowieka z drukarką, wszystko będzie gotowe "do tygodnia". Od wtorku do piątku popołudniu jestem poza zasięgiem TCP/IP. Jeżeli wrócę i paczka będzie już na mnie czekała, w weekend można by załatwić wymianę p2p, a wysyłkę w kolejnym tygodniu.

----------

## Yatmai

No jeśli w weekend to ja bym się pisał p2p, bo studiuje zaocznie w Krakowie  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Tak jak mówiłem wcześniej, do piątku [lub soboty] znikam od TCP/IP. Mam nadzieję, że naklejki już wtedy będą. A póki co, lista osób od których nie dostałem jeszcze przelewu i|lub adresu - jeżeli jesteś na tej liście, masz brak adresu i $ oraz chcesz odebrać osobiście - daj znać na mi PM, do tej pory nie zaznaczaliśmy z timor'em nigdzie osób, które nie chcą wysyłki [adres był wyznacznikiem, ale przynajmniej jedna osoba już dosłała, więc przestał być]. 

adrin - brak adresu i $

MaRcYs_GrHw - brak adresu i $

matiqing - brak $

n0rbi666 - brak adresu i $

Odyn - brak $

qermit - brak adresu i $

Yatmai - brak $

znal - brak $

Zwierzak - brak $

----------

## matiit

GOść kasy nie przysłał na allegro :/ trudno.

Wpłacę jutro na poczcie.

Nie wiem ile to bedzie szło  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

poczta idzie przekaz do 2 dni.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> No jeśli w weekend to ja bym się pisał p2p, bo studiuje zaocznie w Krakowie 

 

hmm... 350km mam do Krakowa... ale jak odbieranie będzie trwalo od piątku do niedzieli... to chyba się przejadę  :Wink: 

----------

## adrin

sorki zaraz wpłacę tylko znajdę liste haseł jednorazowych  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Teraz używa się haseł sms-owych  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

Na jaki termin planowana jest akcja wysyłkowa?

----------

## jodri

Poe: do dwoch dni to moze idzie przelew w teorii, w praktyce przelew wysylany do mnie szedl 2 tygodnie.

Paczka priorytetowa nadana przeze mnie do centrali firmy (priorytet) szla 10 dni.

----------

## Poe

 *jodri wrote:*   

> Poe: do dwoch dni to moze idzie przelew w teorii, w praktyce przelew wysylany do mnie szedl 2 tygodnie.
> 
> Paczka priorytetowa nadana przeze mnie do centrali firmy (priorytet) szla 10 dni.

 

PP.....

ja wysyłałem w wakacje przekaz na klkaset złotych, szedł wlasnie jakos 2-3 dni... coz, to dziwne, ze czy nasza przesylka dotrze w x dni czy x^3 dni zalezy od szczescia i dziwnego trafu...

----------

## matiit

Dobrze.. tylko nie znalazlem numeru konta :/

na jaki to wysłac w końcu?

----------

## BeteNoire

Ę?

Toć napisał.

----------

## matiit

LOL nie widzialem...

Dobra to wyślę Z POCZTY. Jutro o 14  :Smile: 

10,50zł

----------

## manwe_

Ah, jak to dobrze wrócić do cywilizacji. Naklejek niestety jeszcze nie ma  :Confused:  Mam nadzieję, że dotrą w poniedziałek - jeżeli nie, będę dzwonił do gościa. Dostałem jeden przelew i jedno potwierdzenie odbioru osobistego. Aktualna lista:

adrin - brak adresu i $ 

MaRcYs_GrHw - brak adresu i $ 

qermit - brak adresu i $ 

matiqing - brak $

Yatmai - brak $ 

znal - brak $ 

Zwierzak - brak $

----------

## matiit

wczoraj wysłałem z poczty kase na swoje konto w mbanku i odrazu jak dojdą wysyłam kase...

wysłałem do siebie bo nie wiedziałem co wpisać w pole nazwa odbiorcy (a akurat do siebie wiedziałem)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

Spoko, jeszcze naklejek nie ma, więc żaden problem.

----------

## matiit

Ale jednak te usługi Poczty Polskiej trochę mnie irytują  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

w pole nazwa odbiorcy mogles wpisac nawet "Jacek i Placek" - to nie jest weryfikowane

a co do czasu przelewu.... slyszalem juz o nawet 2 tygodniach trwania operacji - poczta -> konta (porazka)

----------

## manwe_

Z tymi nazwiskami i adresami w przelewach to dokładniej jest tak, że do samego przelewu nie są konieczne [ze 2 lata temu babka w banku chciała żebym uzupełnił dane i zaczałem z nią rozmowę w jakim celu], przyjąć musi nawet sam numer. Ale bez adresów i nazwisk może być problem z reklamacją, gdyby kasa "przypadkowo" zniknęła pomiędzy bankami.

----------

## znal

 *quosek wrote:*   

> slyszalem juz o nawet 2 tygodniach trwania operacji - poczta -> konta (porazka)

 Do mnie chyba nigdy nie szły dłużej niż 4-5 dni roboczych 

a co do danych i adresów na przelewach to zależy jak to się odbywa

w przypadku kont internetowych zwykle wystarczy podać sam numer i wpisać cokolwiek jako nazwę/imię, ale już np. w niektórych bankach przy wpłatach gotówkowych w oddziałach może się odbywać weryfikacja po danych osobowych

a swój przelew za naklejki wyślę koło poniedziałku

----------

## mistix

To mogę się spodziewać naklejek gdzieś maksymalnie do końca przyszłego tygodnia ?

----------

## manwe_

Dopóki nie będę miał ich w ręce, nie jestem w stanie podać żadnych terminów. Teoretycznie do czwartku wszystkie powinny być wydrukowane [tydzień od przelewu], liczmy że w piątek wysłane, może dojdą już jutro. Chociaż ostatnio mój oddział poczty daje dupy, już do 3 przesyłek z allegro nie dostarczyli mi pierwszego awiza. Wysłałem wczoraj mail'a z pytaniem o postęp, ale na razie nie dostałem odpowiedzi [weekend].

----------

## canis_lupus

W takim razie w sobotę możemy pakować. Ja mam w Sobotę od godziny ok 14 wolne. Nadal oferuję swoją pomoc.

----------

## timor

No to spotkanie pewnie przeciągnie się na przyszły weekend, bo tylko wtedy większość z nas miałaby wolne w tym samym czasie  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Pakowanie|wysyłanie grupowe imho nie ma sensu, po prostu podzielimy się ludźmi z listy.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja podrukuję nalepki na koperty. Prosze o przysłanie AKTUALNEJ listy adresowej. No chyba że od poprzedniej nic sie nie zmieniło.

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ja podrukuję nalepki na koperty. Prosze o przysłanie AKTUALNEJ listy adresowej. No chyba że od poprzedniej nic sie nie zmieniło.

 Drukowanie adresów to chwila, zaczekajmy aż nalepki przyjdą  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

Kasa wysłana.

11zł

----------

## manwe_

Dzwoniłem, wysłane zostaną jutro, najpóźniej w środę. Czyli przy wiatrach sprzyjających PP może dojdzie do piątku  :Smile: 

Aktualna lista "zalegających":

- MaRcYs_GrHw

- Yatmai

- znal

- Zwierzak

----------

## Yatmai

Plan mi się zmienił i nie mam pewności, czy będe mógł odebrać osobiście, więc posłałem przelew  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Dzwoniłem, wysłane zostaną jutro, najpóźniej w środę. Czyli przy wiatrach sprzyjających PP może dojdzie do piątku 
> 
> Aktualna lista "zalegających":
> 
> - MaRcYs_GrHw
> ...

 I jak, doszło?

----------

## manwe_

Nie. Jak tylko dojdą dam znać i rzucę zdjęcie na forum  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Nie. Jak tylko dojdą dam znać i rzucę zdjęcie na forum 

 Bez względu na to czy je masz czy nie to napisz kolesiowi, że jak się będzie tak zbierać to następną ofertę złożymy w innej firmie  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Jeszcze zobaczymy jakie będą efekty. Dzwoniłem do niego dzisiaj rano, wysłał wczoraj [mam numer przesyłki, jutro przejdę się na pocztę], verbal threat otrzymał  :Wink: 

----------

## mistix

Jestem ciekaw jak to będzie wyglądało  :Smile:  Jak byś mógł to rzuć fotki bo ciekawość mnie zżera  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Jasne. Jak tylko dostanę paczkę.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nooo, wreszcie jakiś ruch. Moje kompy nie mogą się doczekać. Rozumiem, że do piątku dostajemy nalepki?  :Razz: 

----------

## manwe_

Nie liczyłbym na to. W najbardziej optymistycznym scenariuszu będę je miał jutro, ale i na tym nie można polegać. To zostawiałoby na umówienie się w Krakowie, rozdzielenie między ludzi, pakowanie i wysyłkę niecałe 24h... my mamy życie  :Wink: 

Jeszcze tylko wymienię dwie zalegające osoby, nie odpowiedziały na prvmsgs, to może tutaj przeczytają:

- MaRcYs_GrHw - brak adresu, brak $, brak potwierdzenia odbioru osobistego,

- Zwierzak - adres jest, brak $

Jeżeli przez jeszcze jakiś czas nie dostanę od nich odpowiedzi, naklejki po prostu wrócą do wolnej puli i spóźnialscy chętni będą mogli je zamówić.

----------

## manwe_

Zajęło to 11 stron postów i 50 dni, ale w końcu są  :Smile: 

Najpierw podrażnię się z Wami, w ramach rekompensaty za opóźnienie, dostałem kubek z nadrukiem, którym się nie podzielę   :Twisted Evil:  http://skat.manwe.pl/1/00001.jpeg

Pardon za dupiatej jakości zdjęcia, robione na szybko, nie miałem czasu bawić się z ręcznym trybem. Naklejki 3D: ładne, duże, z delikatnym spadem do krawędzi: http://skat.manwe.pl/1/00004.jpeg . Widok z dołu: http://skat.manwe.pl/1/00005.jpeg . Z tego kąta i przy tym cholernym powiększeniu widać już poszczególne paski i barwy, ale to tylko na zdjęciu [tryb makro]. Normalnie naklejka prezentuje się tak jak na pierwszym.

Co do 2D... tutaj jestem trochę mniej zadowolony: http://skat.manwe.pl/1/00006.jpeg . Są pokryte czymś wodoodpornym, więc ścieranie i wilgoć powinny znieść bez problemu. Wydruk jest taki sam jak w przypadku 3D [znacznie lepiej prezentuje się to w rzeczywistości, te zdjęcia jakoś stłamsiły kolory], ale giętkość i jakoś papieru... powiedziałbym proporcjonalna do ceny. Co prawda sprawa drugorzędna w tym wypadku, kiedy naklejka już znajdzie się na miejscu liczy się tylko jej wierzchnia warstwa, ale już nie zrobiły na mnie pozytywnego wrażenia jak 3D. Tutaj w towarzystwie naklejki nvidii: http://skat.manwe.pl/1/00008.jpeg .

No to co panowie, teraz trzeba się jakoś umówić, podzielić wysyłką... weekend? Piątek? Do dwóch osób zalegających - termin do końca tygodnia na załatwienie sprawy, potem wasze naklejki trafiają do wolnej puli.

----------

## timor

Ja się nie zgadzam... Podzielimy kubek na tyle części ile było zamawiających...  :Razz:  Hehe  :Very Happy: 

Co do spotkania to proponuję w weekend jakoś po południu, tak po pracy, na rynku - co Wy na to?

----------

## BeteNoire

Ekhem... to następnym zamówieniem będą kubki? A potem koszulki i czapeczki? :]

----------

## manwe_

Mój kubek został zrobiony z wzoru naklejkowego, ale imho ładniej prezentują się takie jak oficjalne, czyli samo "G" i czarne "gentoo linux" na białym tle [ http://www.cafepress.com/officialgentoo/618147 ]. Ta akcja wypaliła ładnie [jeszcze tylko dostaniecie je do domów  :Smile: ], więc czemu by nie - z mojej strony brak przeciwskazań.

----------

## n0rbi666

O kurcze, kubeczek jest miodzio  :Very Happy: 

A znajdzie się jeszcze jakaś wolna naklejka 3D (wcześniej zamawiałem tylko 2D ) ? :]

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja juz myśle, ze za jakiś (niedługi?) czas można by znowu zrobić zamówienie, ale do wyboru poza nalepkami to jeszcze kubki. :d Sam bym z miejsca kupił ze 3 takie kubki. Trzeba się tylko dowiedzieć, ile by takie kubki kosztowały.

----------

## timor

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ja juz myśle, ze za jakiś (niedługi?) czas można by znowu zrobić zamówienie, ale do wyboru poza nalepkami to jeszcze kubki. :d Sam bym z miejsca kupił ze 3 takie kubki. Trzeba się tylko dowiedzieć, ile by takie kubki kosztowały.

 Manwe, jako że już posiadasz kubek i jesteś w stanie ocenić jego jakość to możesz poprosić o wycenę  :Smile: 

Potem znowu z dwa miechy nim by to poszło  :Smile: 

----------

## znal

a manwe_ zgarnie jakiś kolejny gadżet gentoo za free  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

kubeczek ekstra  :Smile:  trzeba będzie go jeszcze przetestowac w zmywarce...... jednak taka pierdola, a ważna...

co do naklejek, to juz nie moge sie doczekac ich otrzymania  :Wink: 

ekstra zorganizowana akcja. naprawde.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *znal wrote:*   

> a manwe_ zgarnie jakiś kolejny gadżet gentoo za free 

  Ale to on to załatwiał i poświęcił na to czas, należy mu to się bez gadania.

----------

## magnum_pl

Kubeczek fajny i jak najbardziej Mu się należy bo poświecił trochę czasu na załatwienie tego wszystkiego   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Czesio też chce kubeczka! Chłapacy! Zamawiamy!  :Cool: 

Tak na serio to rzeczywiście fajny ten kubek i z chęcią bym wziął udział w akcji ich zamawiania.  :Wink:  Tylko niech manwe_ wpierw przeprowadzi na nim kilka benchmarków i da znać jak wyszło.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

Zacznę od końca [kubka]. Nie podlizywać mi się tu, i tak się nim nie podzielę  :Wink:  A tak na serio, według tego co pokazują aukcje allegro, cena jednego kubka z nadrukiem to około 13 zł. "Nasz" człowiek ma po 13.99 [ http://allegro.pl/item255253821_foto_kubek_z_nadrukiem_bez_marginesow_extra.html ], dla 10 sztuk jest to już 12.50 PLN. Przy okazji na aukcji macie opisane kilka "parametrów". Sama porcelana jest porządna, gruba, ucho duże [mam sporą łapę]. Tak jak opisane na aukcji, nadruk jest na całej wysokości. Jeżeli chodzi o ten konkretnie nadruk to jest średni [powiedzmy daje mu 7 / 10 pkt], ale z prostej przyczyny - wzór był przygotowany do naklejek, czyli znacznie niższej rozdzielczości i pewnie innego systemu drukowania, przez co logo "G" jest odrobinę postrzępione [trzeba się konkretnie wpatrzeć] i trochę zbyt szaro-granatowe, mniej jest tego "żywego" fioletu widocznego dookoła. No ale to tylko moja czepliwość. Gdyby akcja kubkowa ruszyła sądzę, że trzeba by dać ludziom trochę wyboru - kubek zwykły, szkło oszronione [czy jak to się tam zwie] i "kufle" powiedzmy tak z 0.7l. 

@Poe - nie mam zmywarki, ale chyba problemu nie powinno być, tak jak pisałem, porcelana jest gruba.

Wracając do naklejek. Dostałem znacznie więcej 2D, dokładniej mówiąc 160 więcej (!) Ale będziemy musieli je ocenić, bo część z nich może odpaść z grupy podstawowego rozdysponowania - mają odcień trochę nie teges [tak jak z "G" na kubku, mniej fioletu, trochę więcej szaro-granatowego]. Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o 3D, przyszło więcej o całe 5, ale jedną już znalazłem do śmieci - żywica rozlała się lekko poza kształt wyjściowy. Jedna na pewno się znajdzie, więc leci do n0rbi666. Dostępności pozostałych 3 nie chcę deklarować. No chyba, że Zwierzak albo MaRcYs_GrHw nie odezwą się do końca tygodnia, wtedy do puli 3D wróci po 5 od głowy.

Ostatnia sprawa do timor, canis_lupus i n0rbi666 - spotkanie. Terminy z mojej strony - piątek popołudniu [ale nie wieczorem], sobota i niedziela w okolicach południa.

-- update:

@Kurt, co proponujesz? W ile sekund rozpędza się do setki? Czy potrafi znieść zamrożenie w nim wody?  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Jedna na pewno się znajdzie, więc leci do n0rbi666. 

  Dzięki wielkie  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ostatnia sprawa do timor, canis_lupus i n0rbi666 - spotkanie. Terminy z mojej strony - piątek popołudniu [ale nie wieczorem], sobota i niedziela w okolicach południa.

  Popołudniu to jest ? po 12 czy np po 16 ?  :Smile: 

(Na jakieś dłuższe spotkanie odpadam - we wtorek mam egzamin ustny, który muszę zdać  :Neutral:  A wiedza sama nie przyjdzie ;(

 *Quote:*   

> ]@Kurt, co proponujesz? W ile sekund rozpędza się do setki? Czy potrafi znieść zamrożenie w nim wody? 

 Jakieś crash-testy ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

@manwe_ nie chodzi o grubosc porcelany, tylko o trwałość nadruku. bo w zmywarce nic sie nie dzieje nawet z cieniutkimi kieliszkami, ale z wieloma nadrukami dzieja sie cuda - po prostu znikają  :Wink: 

----------

## katoda

Da się jeszcze załapać na nalepki? Parę 2D bym chciał kupić  :Wink: 

EDIT: na kubek też bym się pisał, a nawet na 3 (jeśli by można tyle zamówić)  :Razz: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> @Kurt, co proponujesz? W ile sekund rozpędza się do setki? Czy potrafi znieść zamrożenie w nim wody? 

 -testy zderzeniowe

-szybkość napełniania

-szybkość picia

-oczojebność

-podatność na zabieranie przez współpracowników/współlokatorów

-itp... itd...  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   @Kurt, co proponujesz? W ile sekund rozpędza się do setki? Czy potrafi znieść zamrożenie w nim wody?  -testy zderzeniowe
> 
> -szybkość napełniania
> 
> -szybkość picia
> ...

 

.. i odpornosc na kaca  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja deklaruję gotowość na całą sobotę i niedzielę od godziny 15.

Etykiety adresowe własnie wydrukowałem. Kto załatwia koperty?

----------

## manwe_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> z wieloma nadrukami dzieja sie cuda - po prostu znikają 

 

Jeżeli chodzi o chemię w tych tabletkach, to nie mam jak tego sprawdzić. Ale kubek myłem zwykłym płynem i szorstką gąbką - zero ubytków [czas na Colgate  :Wink: ]. Nie jestem obyty w tych nadrukach, ale jak dla mnie to nie robi to wrażenia czegoś co miałoby zniknąć z powierzchni [w zasadzie to całość wygląda jakby była oryginalną powierzchnią]. 

@katoda - pisałem już jak wygląda sprawa z 2D, muszą przejść pierwszy sort.

@n0rbi666 - precyzując się: piątek powiedzmy 15~18, sobota i niedziela 12~14. 

@canis_lupus - albo podzielimy się $ na koperty, albo kupi się przy okazji; obgadamy to już na miejscu

Przy okazji, trzeba też znaleźć miejsce spotkania, gdzie można spokojnie siąść, podzielić się towarem, rozliczyć, etc.  :Smile: 

-- update:

Przeglądnąłem jeszcze reklamę, którą dostałem razem z paczką. Ta firma ma w swojej ofercie: 

- tekstylia: t-shirty, bluzy, czapki, torby, plecaki,

- szkło i porcelana: kubki, filiżanki, kufle, talerze,

- galanteria: logosmycze, bidony rowerowe, podkładki pod mysz, podstawki pod kufle, zegary reklamowe.

Wiadomo, że nie ma sensu się zbytnio rozdrabniać [cena mniej atrakcyjna i zbytni burdel może się rozbić], ale teoretycznie to mamy produktów na następne 5 akcji co najmniej  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

To proponuje przed nastepna akcja zadecydowac wpolnie ktory produkt nas najbardziej interesuje. Tak aby wlasnie sie nie rozdrabniac i znowu zamawiamy i znowu patrzymy jak akcja sie powiedzie.

----------

## timor

 *znal wrote:*   

> a manwe_ zgarnie jakiś kolejny gadżet gentoo za free 

 Nie za free. Użeranie się z drukarnia a pewnie i nie jedna rozmowa telefoniczna... To ledwie pokrycie kosztów  :Wink: 

Upss... tu się aż strona przewinęła od rana  :Wink: 

Co do spotkania to mi w sobotę i niedzielę średnio pasi w godzinach około południa. W piątek po południu jestem do dyspozycji. Ogólnie raczej po południu  :Wink: 

Co do następnej akcji to można by postawić nowy topic z ankietą i tam zdecydować, będzie to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

timor - piątek, canis_lupus - weekend... ja was dogadywał nie będę  :Wink:  Najwyżej z timor'em i n0rbi666 podzielimy się jutro, a część na sobotę zostawię dla canis_lupus.

-- update:

Nie, źle, przecież canis_lupus ma wydrukowane adresy na koperty...

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> timor - piątek, canis_lupus - weekend... ja was dogadywał nie będę  Najwyżej z timor'em i n0rbi666 podzielimy się jutro, a część na sobotę zostawię dla canis_lupus.
> 
> -- update:
> 
> Nie, źle, przecież canis_lupus ma wydrukowane adresy na koperty...

 No ja się do pakowania kopert nie zgłaszałem, tylko po odbiór. Powiedzmy, że sobota to o której? Może ucieknę z pracy...

----------

## canis_lupus

Pracuję w Apollo na Budryka. Jak potrzeba to mogę jutro wziąć nalepki do roboty.

----------

## Zwierzak

ZDJECIA!

----------

## canis_lupus

Jakie zdjęcia?

----------

## Zwierzak

Mialy byc zdjecia, ja bardzo lubie zdjecia, sa takie fajne i kolorowe.

----------

## SlashBeast

Były zdjęcia nalepek.

----------

## znal

no przecież manwe_ wstawił linki do fotek naklejek i kubka kilkanaście postów wyżej, no chyba, że chodzi o zdjęcia naklejek adresowych

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Pracuję w Apollo na Budryka. Jak potrzeba to mogę jutro wziąć nalepki do roboty.

 W apollo? Ja na slamsach mieszkam  :Smile: 

To możemy zrobić tak, że jeśli się zgłaszałeś do pakowania to ja odbiorę jutro nalepki od manwe po południu i podrzucę Ci do Apollo-zajmiesz się spokojnie dystrybucją  :Smile: 

Idziecie na to?

----------

## Zwierzak

No racja, zdjecia byly. Przepraszam  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Mnie ta wersja pasuje, tylko czy canis_lupus zgodzi się wziąć na siebie wysłanie wszystkich 35 kopert? W drugą stronę nie będzie transportu, więc gdyby nie, to część naklejek z adresami by się zmarnowała... canis_lupus - decyduj, czy dzielimy się 50:50, czy mam dać timor'owi jutro wszystko  :Smile:  I jak z $, czy razem z naklejkami, czy na konto. 

OK, timor trochę mi się popołudnie cofnęło, pasuje Ci 15.3o~16 gdzieś pomiędzy Mistrzejowicami, Prądnikami, Azorami, a centrum [ogólnie cały północny Kraków]? O 16.3o muszę być na Reymonta. n0rbi666 - jeżeli nie pasuje Ci jutro w tych godzinach, umówimy się jakoś prywatnie po weekendzie  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> OK, timor trochę mi się popołudnie cofnęło, pasuje Ci 15.3o~16 gdzieś pomiędzy Mistrzejowicami, Prądnikami, Azorami, a centrum [ogólnie cały północny Kraków]? O 16.3o muszę być na Reymonta. n0rbi666 - jeżeli nie pasuje Ci jutro w tych godzinach, umówimy się jakoś prywatnie po weekendzie 

 To umówmy się na Reymonta -> mieszkam tam  :Very Happy: 

Nie wiem, w którym miejscu dokładnie masz być ale jak się na Reymonta umówimy to nie będziesz musiał w 2 różne miejsca biegać.

Mam jeszcze takie pytanie a zarazem propozycję: wspominałeś, że niektóre naklejki jakby były ciut przebarwione/odbarwione-a później wspominałeś o 160 dodatkowych naklejkach... Będziesz je przeglądał i odrzucał? Może warto by zrobić tak, żeby w miarę możliwości zapewnić każdemu taką ilość naklejek jaką chciał w możliwie najlepszej jakości, a te "paskudy" po dorzucać jako bonus - co o tym myślicie?

----------

## manwe_

Reymonta długa nie jest, a ja jestem mobilny na 4 kółkach, nie nabiegam się [odbierz prvmsg]. A co do 2D, dostałem o 160 więcej [czyli 760], ale ponad 100 jest trochę innego koloru i raczej nie nadaje się na pierwszy sort [potrzebuję drugiej osoby do współoceny, sam mogę mieć zwidy  :Wink: ], co z nimi zrobimy - się zobaczy, może trafi po kilka do koperty gratis. Obgadamy to dzisiaj.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *canis_lupus wrote:*   Pracuję w Apollo na Budryka. Jak potrzeba to mogę jutro wziąć nalepki do roboty. W apollo? Ja na slamsach mieszkam 
> 
> To możemy zrobić tak, że jeśli się zgłaszałeś do pakowania to ja odbiorę jutro nalepki od manwe po południu i podrzucę Ci do Apollo-zajmiesz się spokojnie dystrybucją 
> 
> Idziecie na to?

 

Ok. Szukac mnie na serwisie między 10 a 15:30, pytajcie o Szymona. Jak dostarczycie mi koperty i nalepki (jakos zabezpieczone) to mogę to popakowac i wysłać.

Znaczki przynajmniej na koperty nalepcie. 

Jakby co to telefon do mnie: 505599950.

----------

## znal

 *timor wrote:*   

> a te "paskudy" po dorzucać jako bonus - co o tym myślicie?

 ja bym chętnie przygarnął takiego bonusa  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ok. Szukac mnie na serwisie między 10 a 15:30, pytajcie o Szymona. Jak dostarczycie mi koperty i nalepki (jakos zabezpieczone) to mogę to popakowac i wysłać.
> 
> Znaczki przynajmniej na koperty nalepcie. 
> 
> Jakby co to telefon do mnie: 505599950.

 Będziesz w sobotę? Bo dziś nie zdążymy podrzucić.

----------

## canis_lupus

W sobotę bedzie mnie można znaleźć na Akademii Pedagogicznej. Miedzy 8 a 15. Potem jestem wolny.

----------

## canis_lupus

Odebrałem dzisiaj nalepki, jutro je popakuje a w poniedziałek wyślę.

----------

## timor

Ja już mam swoje nalepki i o ile jestem zachwycony tymi 3D to te 2D to trochę kiszka. Inaczej sobie je wyobrażałem, no i tak jak pisał wcześniej _manwe - na niektórych kolor tła jest taki trochę inny, jakby niebieskawy.

No ale za takie śmieszne pieniądze nie ma co liczyć na cuda  :Smile: 

Przy okazji chciałbym podziękować, wszystkim zaangażowanym za zorganizowanie tej akcji.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## katoda

Hmm - jesteście mi w stanie powiedzieć teraz co zrobić, by zakupić parę nalepek 2D? ;P

----------

## manwe_

Ponieważ marcys_grhw się nie odezwał, do opchnięcia zostało 4 * 3D i ~30 * 2D. Kto pierwszy ten lepszy - PM do mnie.

-- update:

3D zniknęły od razu, 2D zostało jeszcze 20. Na PM'y czekam do końca miesiąca, potem akcję uznaję za zamkniętą  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

A jak tam wysyłka ? Nie chce ponaglać czy co, tylko na czym aktualnie stoi  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

No wg zapewnień canis_lupus powinien je wysłać w poniedziałek. Ktoś już dostał dzisiaj?

Kilka osób jeszcze dobrało "resztki". Jutro je wyślę i to już ostatecznie tyle z mojej strony  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Koperty zostały masowo wysłane.

----------

## mistix

No to pozostaje nam się uzbroić w cierpliwość  :Smile:  Ja już zaczynam zdrapywać naklejkę Window Vista BASIC   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MietasSR_PL

Są jeszcze jakieś naklejki? Choćby 2D  :Very Happy:  A co z następną akcją?

----------

## manwe_

Nie, akcja zamknięta została w środę. Dzisiaj popołudniu wysłałem drugą partię, powinna dojść na początku przyszłego tygodnia.

----------

## Zwierzak

To moze dogadamy sie co warto by zrealizowac wtrakcie 2 akcji Gentoo. Skladajac propozycje nie zapominajmy o kosztach transportu, przy naklejkach byly one znikome, bo na dobra sprawe mozna bylo kupic zwykla koperte, a znaczki to nie majatek. Ale jezeli zdecydujemy sie na np kubki to wysylka juz bedzie kosztowna. Wiec proponujcie, a pozniej zaglosujemy co bedzie najbardzie odpowiadalo gusta i finansa.

----------

## BeteNoire

MietasSR_PL, ewentualnie zaoferuj flaszkę komuś kto zamówił nadmiar :]

----------

## bartmarian

ja mam sporo, nie pamiętam dokładnie ile, obojętne mi czy będę miał 100% czy 90%

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Wiec proponujcie, a pozniej zaglosujemy co bedzie najbardzie odpowiadalo gusta i finansa.

 

Białe kubki są bardziej praktyczne, tzn. lepiej je się domywa, bo widać każdą plamkę  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Dostał już ktoś nalepki? 

Bo ja osobiście czekam na 3 przesyłki już od tygodnia... Poczta znowu strajkuje?

----------

## znal

a jaką opcją one były wysłane i skąd? jeżeli tak jak było pisane, że zwykłymi priorytetami to jeśli z Krakowa były nadane przed godziną 15, to chyba statystycznie 82% powinno dojść następnego dnia roboczego, 90% do 2 dni, a 94% do 3dni (roboczych oczywiście) po dniu nadania

o strajku mi nic nie wiadomo, ale paczka ode mnie ostatnio szła prawie 1,5 tygodnia (ekonomiczna)  :Confused:  gdzie nominalny czas to 5 dni dla 90%

jak by ktoś nie wiedział to ostatnio nastąpił krok "naprzód" na poczcie i priorytety z miast wojewódzkich są traktowane jako nadane tego samego dnia jeśli się je nada przed 15.00, wcześniej było do 17.00   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bluberd

No wiec chcialbym sie dolaczyc do 2 akcji naklejkowej. Chcialbym kolo 5 sztuk...

bluberd81@go2.pl

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz od tego drugi temat.

----------

